# KB Authors NONFICTION genre thread



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Here are my nonfiction books for Amazon KINDLE and BN NOOK

          

For your KINDLE 
For your NOOK


----------



## Michael Harris

I spent 11 years on "The Ed Sullivan Show" and less than two months ago I uploaded "Always On Sunday:  An Inside View of Ed Sullivan, the Beatles, Elvis, Sinatra and Ed's Other Guests" (today Number 1 on Kindle's TV "Direction and Production" bestseller list as well as #10 on History and Criticism and #25 on a different "Direction and Production" bestseller list.)  I was the first person to greet the Beatles at JFK Airport on their initial trip to the United States and then met them again in Miami where they made their second Sullivan show appearance.  I was even (mis) identified as a Beatle in a newspaper photo--something my wife and I still laugh about.

I also wrote a memoir, The Atomic Times:  My H-Bomb Year at the Pacific Proving Ground, a shocking, tragic, raunchy, hilarious story of my life as an army draftee in the South Pacific during 17 nuclear tests (also on 3 Kindle bestseller lists today).  Critics as various as Henry Kissinger and novelist Robert Parker raved about the book and many have compared it to Catch 22.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Thanks Michael. It looks like there are not many nonfiction authors as indicated by posts. I wonder about the ratio of fiction vs nonfiction. I try changing the subject. I wish you the very best.


----------



## Michael Harris

Bump.  Any non fiction authors?  Please chime in.


----------



## Tip Toeing

.


----------



## SUZEPARIS

Hello, I write non fiction (publishers call it that) The way I approach astrology is to recount anecdotes about the people I know or famous people we all know who behave exactly as does their astrological sign. Geminis are gabby actor types. Dragons are noisy and like to be right. Pisces don't always know what they want. Snakes are invariably beautiful and love to attract others. My books are all best sellers with major publishers. Because I always kept my digital rights, they are now all available on Kindle. They're Funny, Informative and good for a lifetime of fun around the dinner table pointing out peoples' characteristics.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

SUZEPARIS said:


> Hello, I write non fiction (publishers call it that) The way I approach astrology...


Thanks Suzeparis. Most of my book are originally published with traditional publishers too. Similar to your situation, I have the copyright and they are now available in popular eBook formats.

You have interesting books. My father-in-law totally believed in astrology, as most of the Asian Indian do. My approach to life is different due to my science back ground. This is reflected in my books from health and aging to spirituality.

Wish you all the best.


----------



## leedobbins

Hi Guys, 

My books are non-fiction too!  Not too many of us here, I guess.  

I'm coming out with a series on food this year - I already have a bunch of different ideas for books on that so I just have to buckle down, pick one and start writing.

Nice meeting you all!

Lee Dobbins


----------



## brian70

My translation of a brief Roman history by the Roman historian Eutropius:


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Tip Toeing said:


> I'm fairly new, but it does seem like there are far fewer nonfiction authors here. I wonder if that has anything to do with the ratio of fiction to nonfiction books available on Kindle


You see what I mean that nonfiction are way fewer. No more nonfiction authors left. You can count these nonfiction messages on less than one hand.

All the boards are full of fiction authors. Many of them are selling more than 1000 books a month as listed on one of my threads.

It is not a complaint, I am just curious. Why!

Wish you all the very best.


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Not complaining, but I can see what you mean.  This seems to be an arena more benefitial to (or more successfully utilized by) fiction writers.  Is it possible many nonfiction writers steer clear of the online market because of the potential difficulties with the placement of graphics/illustrations/etc.?  That said, I will be joining the fiction ranks later in the year.  Until then, all I have available is my collection of short essays (link in signature below).  

I have not sought any out, so they might exist, but perhaps starting a new thread each week or two addressing the varied interests of nonfiction writers might pull some of them out of the woodwork.  Again, someone might already be making this effort.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Mark Feggeler said:


> ..Is it possible many nonfiction writers steer clear of the online market because of the potential difficulties with the placement of graphics/illustrations/etc.? ...


I tend to agree with your above point. Because smashwords don't accept Tables and most of the nonfiction books do require Tables and Graphs. Whereas fiction doesn't need any of this. But this applies only to publish ebooks, but promotion and discussion doesn't require any Tables and Graphics.
Wish you the very best with your book, Mark.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Patrick L. Halliwell said:


> Here are my main non-fiction works on Kindle.
> Non-fiction books:
> USER GUIDE for Patrick's Original Phonobites: Muscle Training for English Pronunciation
> Publishing on Kindle from Outside the USA
> An in-depth article:
> Killing the Facts: Politics, Media, and the Gun Lobby in Canada
> Scholarly articles (music/ethnomusicology):
> Learning the Koto: traditionally-oriented teaching and learning processes in Japanese koto music
> Groupism and Individualism in Japanese Traditional Music


OK. It is good to see another nonfiction author after quite a while. Good luck!


----------



## Bob Mayer

An interesting angle to the e-revolution:  we've found at Who Dares Wins Publishing that our nonfiction sells better in print than in eBook format.  People tend to want the tangible non-fiction book as a reference source.  So on Lightning Source, 90% of sales are nonfiction, and only 10% are fiction, while on Kindle and PubIt, it's the opposite.  Amy Shojai's Care for Aging Dog and Care for Aging cat are an example.  Also, a slew of books on writing and publishing.  But charging $15 for a POD trade paperback when someone can get the novel in eBook for $2.99 or even .99 is a totally different ballgame.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Bob_Mayer said:


> An interesting angle to the e-revolution: we've found at Who Dares Wins Publishing that our nonfiction sells better in print than in eBook format. People tend to want the tangible non-fiction book as a reference source. So on Lightning Source, 90% of sales are nonfiction, and only 10% are fiction, while on Kindle and PubIt, it's the opposite. Amy Shojai's Care for Aging Dog and Care for Aging cat are an example. Also, a slew of books on writing and publishing. But charging $15 for a POD trade paperback when someone can get the novel in eBook for $2.99 or even .99 is a totally different ballgame.


Very interesting analysis. It makes good point that nonfiction is not a one-time reading while a novel is.

I agree there are more ebook fiction authors on amazon and BN but didn't realize that it can be as high as 90 vs 10%. The nonfiction on Ereader is almost as permanent as printed for reference; and hope nonfiction should, eventually, sell more due to more demand. Thanks.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Patrick L. Halliwell said:


> Here is a list of my short non-fiction essays on Kindle (series: Essays on Life):
> IN PRAISE OF BRONZE AND SILVER: a personal perspective on media coverage of the Olympics (Essays on Life)
> Sell the Podium? (Essays on Life)
> A Perfect Winter for Global Warming Denial (Essays on Life)
> G8 and G20: Come and See the Artificial Lake, Canada's World-Class Solution to Climate Change! (Essays on Life)
> Is Canada under Global-Warming Censorship? (Essays on Life)
> Leaving Facebook Forever (Essays on Life)
> Where Can I Sell My Carbon Credits? (Essays on Life)
> (These are not "books," but digital publishing gives us flexibility and freedom that is not possible with traditional publishing! Think of this as my own "singles" series!)


Good to see another nonfiction list. Nonfiction seems to be slipping into extinction category.


----------



## JeanneM

I'm new and only have one non-fiction, The Pet Psychic Diaries. I hope to do more, but judging by my sales (only 12 from Jan to now) maybe not.    Thank you for this post.


----------



## DDScott

Hello, All!

Luuuvvv this new thread for non-fiction books!

I'm D. D. Scott, the #1 Amazon Bestselling Author of *MUSE THERAPY: UNLEASHING YOUR INNER SYBIL* where it's all about reining in and reigning over your creative kingdom.



MUSE THERAPY is all about injecting life into tired and/or stressed out muses. I give writers fun and fabulous tools to analyze their muses' funks, rein in their creative divas and up their page counts.

Discover what makes your muses tick. What ticks 'em off. And what makes 'em dance like nobody's watching.

Here's a ton more fantabulous scoop on MUSE THERAPY...

*http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,53937.0.html*

I'm looking forward to meeting you and your muses too!


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

As most of my books so far are heavily autobiographical, they are by necessity heavily non-fiction. However, as I do change some details like names and dates and more in order to avoid incriminating myself for certain things (ha, ha), as well as to improve readability, it could be argued they are not 100% accurate. And so not 100% non-fiction (just darn close).

However, I believe my book about designing and constructing my supercar in my youth should qualify here:

Dark Horse: The Official Shadowfast Supercar Technical Reference
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004OL2XQU&sample=N

(This is the car I'm driving in most of my books)


----------



## Andrew Cort

So glad to see this forum!

My new book is out:



The Purpose of Religion: Enlightenment, Meaning and Love in Jewish, Christian and Islamic Symbology $2.99

Do you find yourself wishing for higher meaning in life, but you just can't stomach the blind fundamentalism, the empty orthodoxy, or all the nastiness and bigotry that religion seems to foster? I invite you to read "The Purpose of Religion: Enlightenment, Meaning and Love in Jewish, Christian and Islamic Symbology". You will see that the usual self-righteous insistence on conflicting moral precepts, and the irrational requirement for unquestioning belief in unscientific dogma, are all distortions of what was really intended by our Traditions. You will see that the stories were never meant to be read as literal history. Rather, they are symbolic allegories filled with useful psychological and spiritual meaning. And you will discover the stunning underlying unity within Judaism, Christianity and Islam that does away with any need for religious hatred, violence or war.

Two reviewers have kindly said:

"This fascinating book takes us to the inner sanctum of spiritual meaning. It demonstrates the senseless absurdity of religious hatred and bigotry, and is filled with amazing insights into scriptural passages that have perplexed generations of scholars." - Rev. Janet McKinstry

"Metaphor and myth come alive and are full of wonder. Arcane ritual points beyond itself and disturbing Bible and Qur'an stories show a deeper, more mysterious, and profoundly inspirational meaning. I loved reading this book - rather meditatively because it is detailed and rich - and letting its hopeful message sink in." - Louisa Gilder, author of "The Age of Entanglement: When Quantum Physics was Reborn"


----------



## HRDoubleU

What a great idea for a thread. This will certainly provide a nice place for readers to come and find an interesting collection of non-fiction titles to add to their eReader. Here are my non-fiction titles:

1,001 Writing Prompts to Ignite Your Creative Spark: For Fiction and Non-Fiction Writers Who Want to Break Free From Writer's Block and Hone Their Writing Skills

Spot-On Knitting Pointers: Tips, Tricks, and Techniques That Every Knitter Should Know

Marketing Your Business on Twitter (Wallace's Condensed Guide)


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi-

Here is the Link to the opening of my WIP posted on Scribd.com http://www.scribd.com/doc/37067026/Ever-Flowing-Streams-Adventures-in-Prayer

Ever-Flowing Streams:Adventures in Prayers is a spiritual memoir and handbook to healing. I'm going to bite the bullet and finally publish it in April.

Dana Taylor


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It is so nice to see nonfiction authors. I was really feeling lonely as a nonfiction author.  I do wish you the very best with your books.  Please keep sharing your thoughts and books.


----------



## HRDoubleU

Finding Free Books for Kindle (Wallace's Condensed Guide) is newly published. Stop by Amazon to check it out and download a copy.


----------



## Andre Jute

*STIEG LARSSON MAN, MYTH & MISTRESS*
by André Jute & Andrew McCoy
The Insider's Riotously Politically Incorrect 
*Unauthorized Guerilla Critique of Stieg Larsson*
the Swedish Phenomenon
who wrote the runaway best sellers
_The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
The Girl Who Played with Fire
The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets' Nest_

Is Lisbeth Salander a feminist - or a comic book avenger? Is her creator Stieg Larsson a feminist - or a prurient, violent hack? What is the Millennium Trilogy really about? Is it literature or vicarious violence and sex? Who should be in charge of the Girl franchise? Should there be a second Salander Trilogy? Who built the Stieg Larsson myth, and is any of it true?

André Jute and Andrew McCoy wittily investigate the evidence - and arrive at the correct politically incorrect answers. They fix the blame for the Larsson Scandal on - surprising people. Some Millennium fans will riot, most will be riotously entertained.

'Jute is great - a private godsend.' 
*Ruth Rendell, The Times*

The apartheid regime in South Africa twice sent assassins after Andrew McCoy, claiming his novel _The Insurrectionist_ was a 'blueprint for black revolution' and a 'handbook for the ANC'.

Like Larsson, André Jute has been a journalist and graphic designer. His novel _Reverse Negative_ led to the exposure of the spy in the Queen's household, Anthony Blunt. He is an acclaimed expert on the thriller, his _Writing a Thriller_ going into three ever-expanding editions over 25 years.

Read the *sample* of THE LARSON SCANDAL right here on the Kindleboards.

Want more? Read *a different sample chapter* from THE LARSSON SCANDAL.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## SUZEPARIS

ASTROLOGY NEVER LIES....BEST-SELLING popular down to earth, fun to-read books on Chinese and Western Astrology by world-reknowned author Suzanne White. They read like good novels. Can't put them down. Take 'em everywhere on your Kindle. Meet someone new? Check' em out on Chinese Astrology. Find out their animal sign and you will know most of what's necessary to understand their behavior. Then find out their western sign. Match it to their Chinese animal in THE NEW ASTROLOGY™ and you have the whole person right there in your hand. 
   

FINISHED buying all three books? Then hurry back to the Kindlestore and get the rest of the CAT/RABBIT YEAR PREDICTIONS...100,000 words of month-by-month predictions for each of the 24 (Chinese and western) Buy "2011 NEW ASTROLOGY™ RABBIT YEAR HOROSCOPES" now. 
Price has been slashed in half. Get the jump on the the rest of the Rabbit year. Your future revealed in the glistening prose of the one and only astrology writer who makes sense for everybody - including the stars! - Suzanne White.

After that of course you will need THE ASTROLOGY OF LOVE to determine whether or not you are compatible - and with whom. THE ASTROLOGY OF LOVE  This book awards numbers of hearts to combinations of signs. You a Gemini wanting to shack up with a Scorpio? Might get 3 hearts or even 4. Depends on your astro compatibility. A Snake wants a mate? Seek a Rooster or an Ox. Don't mess with Pigs. You have a tendency to strangulate them. Fun and true. Astrology Never Lies.

This entire collection of uncannily accurate insights into human nature costs less than a restaurant meal... and lasts ever so much longer. sw

Join Suzanne on Facebook at http://on.fb.me/swWall


----------



## gspieler




----------



## gspieler

I'm new to this board. My nonfiction book, "Taking Aim At The President: The Remarkable Story Of The Woman Who Shot At Gerald Ford." It was published by Palgrave Macmillan and put onto Kindle within a month of publication. 

I have been learning that ebook sales are the future and that I can do much better my pushing my Kindle sales than beating my head against the proverbial wall with hard copy sales.

Is there anything I can do about the Kindle book as it was already published by Macmillan? Or do I have to wait to get the rights back. 

I've also been hearing that publishing my next book myself as an ebook is a much better way to go than the commercial route.

Advice?


----------



## Annette Fix

Ok, I'm not even sure I'm posting properly to this thread (my first post ever on this forum). I'm familiar with Yahoo and Google listservs, and of course, the big social networks, but I feel like Alice in Wonderland here...

I "technically" have a nonfiction book, but it's a memoir, so maybe I don't belong posting to this thread... And to make things even more complicated, my natural writing style and voice is very "chick-lit-y" which makes my book more of a fun beach-read than the somber fare most memoir readers gravitate toward--so figuring out how to reach readers who resonate with my story has been a challenge. I'm not sure if it would be appropriate to even include a TRUE, contemporary romance in a fiction category...

I just released the Kindle version of my book: The Break-Up Diet: A Memoir (Not sure I posted the text link correctly...  But I guess I'll figure it all out as I go along.) An author friend suggested I check out this forum to find out which books the Kindle readers are talking about and what they're saying, and to meet other authors who are also jumping into the Kindle adventure. So, I'm happy to be here!

If anyone has any suggestions or forum/thread resources I should check out, I'm all eyes.


----------



## SUZEPARIS

Your book published by Macmillan that is already on Kindle means that they (Macmillan) have the e-rights and you don't. I would be surprised if they were willing to give up those rights. But it never hurts to ask. If the print book isn't selling well they may be thinking of taking it off the mkt. All depends on how much money they are making from it (or not). Just for fun, jot a letter to your editor at Macmillan and ask if you may have the rights back. The worst they can say is "no". 

For your next book, and you have probably had a bezillion suggestions already, please read all the articles you can possibly digest on Joe Konrath's "Newbies' Guide to Publishing" blog. Just Google it. Joe Konrath is the guru of e-books. He has been through all the self-publishing steps with all sort of books. He has quite a number of books still in print w publishers. He makes clear comparisons to how much you can make with e-books as compared to print books with what he calls:
"legacy publishers". 

For me the biggest difference between print publishing with legacies and doing it yourself with Kindle and the other electronic devices is getting the money from selling your book right now. Secondly, you get 70% of the price. Publishers take 90%.  

These days Publishers are hurting. They give smaller and smaller (and sometimes none at all) advances. Your advance might not get you through the year it takes you to write a book. Then you turn in the manuscript and then you wait until the book is printed and put on sale in shops and then you wait some more to get back some financial return. First you have to earn back your advance. In one case, it took five years before I began earning any royalties on one of my books. The book was selling well. But (according to the publisher),  I hadn't earned back my advance. 

So my advice is to publish on Kindle and the other electronic reading devices. Then, if you want, you can print publish with Amazon's Createspace or some other print-on-demand self publisher. The opportunity is now. And the actual publishing part is simple as pie. 

Should you want to reach me to discuss this in more depth try jetting me a note to suzanwhite at aol dot com. 

Sincere good luck, Suzanne White


----------



## Patty Jansen

I spent many years in writer's workshops, and wrote a lighthearted novella-length piece on what to expect and ways of getting the best out of a writing group.

Stripped bare - a light-hearted guide to getting the most out of writers' critique groups

Stripped bare - a light-hearted guide to getting the most out of writers' critique groups by Patty Jansen


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi--

This is turning into a very interesting thread, with a wide variety of subjects. I have made a list of books to sample. I published my spiritual memoir, "Ever-Flowing Streams: Christ, Reiki, Reincarnation & Me".  It's a tougher sell than my women's comedies, but I've gotten some touching e-mails from people. Here is a review written by rising Indie Author L.C. Evans:

*This book reached out to me when I read a sample and I had to have it. It's like the old saying, "When the student is ready, the teacher appears." My own journey to spiritual truth and awareness parallels that of the author, Dana Taylor, though I'm not yet as far along the road as she is.

Ms. Taylor recounts her journey from occasional church goer to devout Christian and beyond to the boundless energy of the Universe and how humans can tap into the energy stream to facilitate healing in themselves and others. With love, faith, and above all, forgiveness, those who believe can bring about great changes. Coming to an understanding of how the energy works throughout the Universe does not mean giving up faith in Jesus Christ or in God. Rather, use of Reiki, meditation, and tapping energy streams can enhance the spiritual experience.

I found this book to be enlightening. It is beautifully written, inspiring, and honest. In addition to the author's personal story, the book contained helpful meditations and exercises as well as a list of other books as sources of information to learn more about what God has given us.

Highly recommended for those willing to open their minds. *

It's a book for the spiritual adventurer.

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor

[quote (These are not "books," but digital publishing gives us flexibility and freedom that is not possible with traditional publishing! Think of this as my own "singles" series!)

[/quote]

Interesting, Patrick. How are you going about marketing these?

Dana


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Congratulations Dana. Interesting title. I like to look into that.



Dana Taylor said:


> This is turning into a very interesting thread, with a wide variety of subjects. I have made a list of books to sample. I published my spiritual memoir, "Ever-Flowing Streams: Christ, Reiki, Reincarnation & Me".  ...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Congratulations Andrew. You have an interesting book. I will be interested to look into this. Thanks for sharing.



Andrew Cort said:


> So glad to see this forum!
> My new book is out:
> 
> The Purpose of Religion: Enlightenment, Meaning and Love in Jewish, Christian and Islamic Symbology $2.99....


----------



## Dana Taylor

Dr.Dln,

I've been very remiss in thinking I should download one of your books and then forgetting when my Kindle is inhand. But I plan to remedy that!

For those interested--I created a Facebook page for "Ever-Flowing Streams: Christ, Reiki, Reincarnation & Me". Go over and "like" it if you feel so inclined. http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pages/Ever-Flowing-Streams-Christ-Reiki-Reincarnation-Me/213850001966493

I've gotten e-mails from several people who have read it, mainly Christians who are intrigued by being pushed a little out of their comfort zones. Very interesting and personal responses.

Hope everyone is enjoying some sales!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Doug DePew

My new book "SAT & BAF! Memories of a Tower Rat" is non-fiction. It's a memoir of my two years as security for the extremely controversial Pershing II nuclear missiles in Heilbronn, West Germany. I was there with C 2/4 Infantry from 1986 to 1988. It's a guided tour carrying the reader with me as I navigate my way through the crazy life we lead. The comments from veterans who've read it have been overwhelmingly positive. Many have thanked me for finally telling our story. I'm very proud that they like it. 

I wrote it for the millions of us who served overseas in the Cold War. People told me for twenty years that I should write a book, so I did. This is the twentieth anniversary of the end of the Cold War, so I figured it was time. I'm told that it's a very funny book that grabs the reader and doesn't let go. It includes adventure, history, travel, romance, and a lot of irreverent humor. It's a light read. It's in my signature if anybody wants to check it out. It's available all over the place in paperback and electronic. 

I plan on writing more non-fiction. There's possibly a sequel to this book in my head, and I'm also interested in writing some primary source history. I'm a history teacher by profession. I might write some historical fiction, too. I'm primarily interested in non-fiction, though. 

Nice to meet you fellow non-fiction writers!


----------



## Jeff Tompkins

I'm working on a novel now, but my first book is non-fiction. As you can see in the blurb below, I'm not afraid to write about the important stuff. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00439GJMW

In this book of more than 50 humor columns and other writings, Jeff Tompkins battles a killer spider, has a medical professional assault his eyeballs, identifies the oddest job in the world, searches for a place to live and offers some suggestions to make spelling bees more exciting.

Go inside a giant fiberglass hot dog on wheels, as Jeff describes his ride in the Oscar Mayer Wienermobile.

Readers will find out what happens when you Google yourself too much, how to avoid being helped by a disgusting deli employee and why you shouldn't bring a frozen mouse to work.

This book cures the common cold. (People with uncommon colds: You're on your own.)

This book also contains a number of classified C.I.A. documents. That number is: zero.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

gspieler said:


> I've also been hearing that publishing my next book myself as an ebook is a much better way to go than the commercial route.
> Advice?


I believe most ebooks are self-published on amazon, BN etc. These are called Indie books. I am not too good at these terms... But look forward to see your next indie book..


----------



## DianeSontag

I found you all! Geez, I was drowning in an ocean of fiction books - I noticed right away non-fiction is not the popular genre here. When I went to list my book in the Official List of KB Authors by Genre, I was shocked there are not any subcategories for nonfiction. Over at Kindle there are about thirty categories, things like Travel, Education, Law, Government, Philosophy, Politics, Outdoors & Nature, Parenting & Families....

If fiction sells better than nonfiction at Kindle, you sure wouldn't know it based on number of categories! Nonfiction wins on that.

My first Kindle book is in the Travel genre - personal narrative.  I traveled with my Japanese friend to Thailand and we had a wonderful, funny vacation there. Published May 4, no sales yet.

Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi all--

@Diane--congrats on pubbing your book. My daughter loved Thailand. She was there working on a mission trip. I shall have to check out your book.

@DrDln--I am reading "Soul and Reincarnation"--very slowly, not wanting to miss a concept. Very interesting.

I started a blog just yesterday. It will deal with the areas of spirituality and healing that I am interested in.

It's entitled "Definitely Dana--The Musings of Dana Taylor" Pop on over and say hello!

http://definitelydana.wordpress.com/

Have a lovely day!
Dana


----------



## Doug DePew

DianeSontag said:


> My first Kindle book is in the Travel genre - personal narrative.  I traveled with my Japanese friend to Thailand and we had a wonderful, funny vacation there. Published May 4, no sales yet.


I'll have to let my sister know about your book, Diane. She's lived all over south Asia. She spent a year in Bangladesh and two years in Burma (Myanmar). She's travelled all over that part of the world.

She has a lot of funny stories, too.


----------



## DianeSontag

Dana Taylor said:


> @Diane--congrats on pubbing your book. My daughter loved Thailand. She was there working on a mission trip. I shall have to check out your book.
> Dana


 Thanks, Dana. Perhaps your daughter had adventures in Thailand worth writing about?

When I wrote "no sales yet," I was wrong. I don't know what I was thinking, that Amazon was going to send me an email or something? I found the place to check for sales just a bit ago and there have been two sales. Don't know exactly when or by whom. But it sure is exciting to see those first two sales!



Doug DePew said:


> I'll have to let my sister know about your book, Diane. She's lived all over south Asia. She spent a year in Bangladesh and two years in Burma (Myanmar). She's travelled all over that part of the world.
> 
> She has a lot of funny stories, too.


 Thanks, Doug. I'll bet she will be able to relate very well to the crazy things that happened to me in Thailand!


----------



## EC Richard

A quick goal-setting read. Fun & entertaining and filled with lots of great advice: 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051EYIHG


----------



## SuccessCoach

From now into the future, non-fiction books will be the first to be published. What I have learn about non-fiction is patience. Although the sales are few, they are consistent over time.

Here is my book:

Success is a choice! 20 Action Steps to change your life. NOW!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058WSDFE


----------



## Walter Parks

Atlantis The Eyewitnesses
*Atlantis the Eyewitnesses
A 9619 BC Document Proves Atlantis and the Flood of Myth Described by Plato were Real*

I became intrigued with the stories of Atlantis while I was still in grammar school. I read many of the dozens of books about Atlantis. I continued to read the new ones as they came out. Generally I was disappointed by the meager evidence that the authors presented.

I wanted to believe that Atlantis was real but I could not understand why its only ancient mention is by Plato. Why would such a great story not be found all over the where?

I decided to search for any ancient literature that may talk about Atlantis. To my surprise I found dozens of ancient documents that referred to a great civilization that was destroyed by a great flood. I read of the many migrations from this ancient civilization and how the immigrants continued to practice cultural activities from their "mother land", the Atlantis Paradise. Many continued to refer to the destroyed Atlantis as the Shinning Paradise.

I was also surprised to learn that this enormous amount of ancient information about Atlantis could be found in the folklore of almost every civilization that came after Atlantis.

Why do the "scholars" continue to say that Plato was the only ancient who wrote about Atlantis? I just could not understand.

I continued my search and found several references to Atlantis and the events of its destruction in the Bible.

Putting all of this information together provided conclusive proof that Atlantis was real.

The evidence also shows that Atlantis was the basic foundation of the great Sumerian, Egyptian, Greek, and Roman civilizations that followed.

Atlantis was the foundation of all we are and all we know.

I published my book on Kindle a few weeks ago.


----------



## Walter Parks

Hi! Thanks so much for taking a look at my books!

My principal interests are true stories of the unusual or of the previously Unknown or unexplained. I have occasionally also written some fiction.

If you are interested in finding answers to some of the UnknownTruths and myths of our world take a look at my 14 books on my Amazon Author Page at http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B004S7JLBA

Thank you so much.
Walter Parks


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

Yeah, e book formatting doesn't like graphics and creative paragraphs. I'm sure that will get developed down the line. Sooner rather than later, I hope! I buy a lot of history e books but I still prefer reading them in print, if I can. There are some intriguing links, here, though - thanks for starting the thread.

I have two non-fiction, both writing workbooks based on my Screenwriting Tricks for Authors blog and workshops.

 

- Alex

http://screenwritingtricks.com


----------



## JimC1946

Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties has now sold more than 2,500 copies in the Kindle edition. I think the nostalgic reminiscence of a bygone era has struck a chord with baby boomers.


----------



## isaacsweeney

I have a nonfiction title. _Students Losing Out: four essays on adjunct labor in higher education_


----------



## DaveHughes

Hey, with a marketing book, I even feel alone in the Non-fiction thread. 

"Marketing Musts" was written as a fairly short book on purpose. I've sold several copies already (primarily as a result of a speech to a local Rotary club on the topic), and have actually had two different businesspeople contact me to see if I can help with their marketing.

If you're familiar with marketing principles, this is a good refresher. However, in a room of just over one hundred successful small-to-medium businesspeople at that speech, no one was familiar with most of the concepts I introduce in this book.

All that, and it's got a young blond on the cover...what more could you ask for $2.99!


----------



## Mel Comley

I have a TRUE paranormal short story about what happened when we renovated our run-down farmhouse in France.

http://www.amazon.com/Spirits-paranormal-short-story-ebook/dp/B00579F9Z0/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1312956269&sr=1-2 only 99 cents.


----------



## Andre Jute

Mel Comley said:


> I have a TRUE paranormal short story about what happened when we renovated our run-down farmhouse in France.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Spirits-paranormal-short-story-ebook/dp/B00579F9Z0/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1312956269&sr=1-2 only 99 cents.


Hey, Mel, we had ghosts in St John Palace. At night they'd walk from my mothers bedroom through the house to the conservatory and out to the stables. As boys we used to string twine across the passages, and placed glasses of water strategically to trip them. Once we thought one drank from a glass of water to confuse us, but the camera we rigged to the twine showed it was only my pet boa constrictor come out for a drink. Anyhow, the experience moved me when later I studied psychology for a postgrad project to apprentice to a Zulu witchdoctor, which was a lark. Need a love-potion? I can help you.


----------



## SusanneSpencer

HRDoubleU said:


> Finding Free Books for Kindle (Wallace's Condensed Guide) is newly published. Stop by Amazon to check it out and download a copy.


Hi 
I'm new to Kindleboards and I've just published a non-fiction book. It's essentially about self-awareness and is called 'Dance Like There's No-one Watching: Attract Happiness the Natural Way." It's about attracting happiness by simply being your authentic Self. The subject of the book is Bijou, my cat. But it's not only for cat lovers as the book's message is relevant to everyone. It's not a dry 'how to' book, but a slow seduction in awareness. You can see it in the link below.
Susanne


----------



## Adam Kisiel

"How to be an attractive man"


----------



## Sharon Red

Mel Comley said:


> I have a TRUE paranormal short story about what happened when we renovated our run-down farmhouse in France.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Spirits-paranormal-short-story-ebook/dp/B00579F9Z0/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1312956269&sr=1-2 only 99 cents.


I will be buying this... my husband and I LOVE these types of things.


----------



## John Dwyer

Hi All,
Not too many travel books on this thread so let me put that to rights! *High Road To Tibet* describes my overland trek across China, Tibet, Nepal and India. It was an incredible journey that introduced me to many different people and cultures...and then of course, there was the Himalayas in the way. Along the route, I drank whiskey with tough Chinese truckers, tucked into snake stew, gasped at the awe-inspiring view of Mount Everest, was invited to mysterious Buddhist ceremonies in Tibet, trekked into the majestic mountains of Nepal and witnessed the dead being cremated on the banks of the Ganges river in India.

_And fell in love with an amazing woman who is now my wife._
Thanks for the chance to post about my book.
John Dwyer


----------



## Doctor Barbara

High Road to Tibet looks interesting.

I appreciate nonfiction, especially when you learn something, so I just have to mention this book.  It's a memoir which is incredibly illuminating about taking major life decisions lightly and what can happen as a result.  The author's comments in the beginning: it's written to illuminate legal injustices and for people to consider marriage or divorce very seriously.  And you'll believe it after reading this one!

Anyway, it's called "A Physician's Plight: A Memoir Professional Success...Personal Disaster"    Don't let the physician part deter you, it could happen to anyone!


----------



## brian70

John Dwyer said:


> Hi All,
> Not too many travel books on this thread so let me put that to rights! *High Road To Tibet* describes my overland trek across China, Tibet, Nepal and India. It was an incredible journey that introduced me to many different people and cultures...and then of course, there was the Himalayas in the way. Along the route, I drank whiskey with tough Chinese truckers, tucked into snake stew, gasped at the awe-inspiring view of Mount Everest, was invited to mysterious Buddhist ceremonies in Tibet, trekked into the majestic mountains of Nepal and witnessed the dead being cremated on the banks of the Ganges river in India.
> 
> _And fell in love with an amazing woman who is now my wife._
> Thanks for the chance to post about my book.
> John Dwyer


Looks very interesting, John. I just added it to my TBR list.


----------



## Doug DePew

I have a new non-fiction book that's a sequel to the first one. It just went active today. This is about my recall to active duty in support of Operation Desert Storm. This one turned out more serious than the first one, but it still includes my own brand of irreverent humor. I'm very happy with how it turned out. It's only $.99 on Kindle!

Recall! Return of the IRR

There hadn't been a full-scale recall of the Individual Ready Reserves since the Korean War. In January of 1991, with the fall of the Berlin Wall and the collapse of the Soviet Union, many people believed it would take World War III to trigger a recall of the IRR. Many people were wrong.

They came from cities and farms and towns in every corner of the country. With only a few days' notice, they quit their jobs, dropped out of college, kissed their girlfriends or wives, and got on planes to Atlanta, Georgia with nothing but the clothes on their backs. They had long hair, beards, and bad attitudes. They descended by the thousands on Fort Benning, Georgia, and they were not happy about it at all.

In this entertaining, true story, the author relates his own experiences as one of the twenty-thousand IRR recalls who were ordered back to active duty in support of Operation Desert Storm. In a story reminiscent of "The Dirty Dozen" times ten thousand, the author takes you through the entire experience from beginning to end. He carries you along for the ride and explains exactly what it was like to be a recall. With the many IRR recalls over the last ten years of warfare, this first hand account could shed some light on how the current era of recalls began. (29,000 words +/-)


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

I have recently published a non-fiction "EBook Publishing and Marketing Guide (Cash at Home Series)

​
Hope it helps authors save time in their publishing and marketing adventure. It provides information on various digital platforms and the file formats that are invaluable to new and published authors. It provides experiences of successful authors: How did they do it. The marketing tips and personal accounts of many successful authors are practical and encouraging. These explain exactly how they became successful.


----------



## Angerona Love

Greetings all! What a great idea.

Here's one nonfiction book about the suicidal mind. Another nonfiction is on the way, and a novel is currently being edited. I can't wait to be able to add more covers!

This book, however, is my passion. It helps saves lives. Please consider it for anyone you know struggling with depression or thoughts of suicide.


----------



## leearco

Great thread

Description
Losing weight doesn't have to be difficult. In this book we look at Chinese Medicine as food therapy, how it can be used to assist in losing weight, changing our eating habits and replacing them with good eating habits. Also there are valuable Western methods that I have developed and I tie it in with the ancient Chinese knowledge.



https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/81081


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi--

It's terrific to see such a mix here. I am especially intrigued by the "Chinese Herb Diet". My non-fiction has gone through some adjustments. It's now called simply "Ever-Flowing Streams".



The description has been tightened up also:
*"Ever-Flowing Streams" chronicles the author's spiritual adventures through the seemingly disconnected avenues of Christianity, the Japanese healing system of Reiki, quantum physics, A Course in Miracles, and past-life therapy. While living a middle-class, conventional life, the author is drawn to the healing prayer wave of the 1980's. Seeking a healthier life and answers to a recurring medical mystery, she goes beyond the boundaries of the church to study the emerging mind-body-spirit movements of the day. In 2005, an encounter with a Reiki therapist changes her life and challenges her belief system. Ultimately, the book deals with the power of prayer and includes exercises for readers to explore their own healing possibilities. *

There's a handful of favorable reviews that have popped up, which gives readers a good idea of what the book is about.

Dana Taylor


----------



## bulrush

$.99:


Stop spinning your dating wheels or making the same mistake over and over in your marriage. This book gets right to the core of dating and relationship problems. This guide doesn't give you lots of fluff, just useful information. Great for young and old alike. If your relationships keep failing, you should read this. This $1us could be the best investment you ever made.

This is not a "get laid quick" guide. It's a guide to fulfilling, long-term relationships. A fancy book cover will not help you find the perfect mate. The information in this book will. Try it, I think you'll like it.

For the Kindle only.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

leearco said:


> Great thread
> Description
> Losing weight doesn't have to be difficult. In this book we look at Chinese Medicine as food therapy, ....


Interesting concept Lee. Reading your sample: Yin and Yang, five elements, and food properties reminds me similarity with ancient Indian wisdom. Unfortunately, eating in Indian restaurant or Chinese restaurants have added to America's Wt Problem, though these foods seem to work back home in these countries. Part of the problem lies with the food industry in this country.

Good luck with your book. Thanks.


----------



## HRDoubleU

My latest non-fiction title is called 75 Awesomely Awesome Websites for Bargain Shoppers

​
Within these pages you will find a selection of websites that are perfect for bargain shoppers looking to save a buck. Each website has been reviewed to ensure that it is worthy of receiving the title of Awesomely Awesome, so you can rest assured that only websites of the utmost quality have been included.

That means that these Awesomely Awesome websites are easy to navigate, regularly updated, and, most important of all, will help you save money on just about everything imaginable. By incorporating these websites into your regular shopping routine, it's possible that you could save thousands and even score a few freebies. So, whether you're looking to buy some electronics or purchase designer clothing, this book is here to help you save.


----------



## Josh Kilen

Being a Christian in the business world, I found that my philosophies constantly clashed with the established way of selling and marketing. I figured there were a few others who felt as dispirited as I have.

So I wrote a weekly devotional that focuses on ethical marketing, based in Biblical principles. Really, anyone who feels that marketing and selling is too dirty or unseemly should take a look.

DmConte & John Dwyer, I'm a HUGE Bill Bryson fan and generally love travel books. I'll add yours to my list of books to check out


----------



## DrugWarAnalyst

Hello all! I'm very excited to be able to contribute to the non-fiction board .

I'm a subject matter expert on Mexico's drug war, and my first book on the topic is being published by Palgrave Macmillan on September 27th - Cartel: The Coming Invasion of Mexico's Drug Wars

I spent eight years as an Air Force Special Agent, then four years as a senior border security analyst for the State of California. For the past two years, I've been working as a consultant, freelance writer, and now author on the drug war. I'm a correspondent for _Homeland Security Today_ magazine, and have done numerous interviews for FOX News, CNN, MSNBC, and dozens of international, national, and local radio and newspaper outlets.

I wrote _Cartel_ for the average American who has heard some news about the drug war, but wants to know more. Readers will learn who the major players are, what kind of illegal activities they're involved in, what governments on both sides of the border are trying to do about the violence, and how the drug war is directly affecting every corner of the United States. I also offer my suggestions for how leaders can change certain policies to make the drug war more manageable.

My book comes out on September 27th in both hard cover and Kindle formats (yay!). If you're interested in my work, or would like to visit the official website for _Cartel_, please check out my consulting website: http://www.longmireconsulting.com

Thank you so much for your time, and I wish all you the best of luck with your non-fiction work!!


----------



## Paramahamsa Nithyananda

Guaranteed Solutions|The Only Way Out is IN|Meditation is for You|Open the door... Let the Breeze In!|So You Want to Know the Truth|The Door to Enlightenment|Uncommon Answers to Common Questions|A Small Story...|Confusion is the First Step to Enlightenment|Discovering Love (Uncommon Answers Series)|From Worrying to Wondering (Uncommon Answers Series)|Bliss is the Goal and the Path|You are no Sinner|(His) Story of Paramahamsa|Bliss Bytes Vol. 1|Bliss Bytes Vol. 2|Bliss Bytes Vol. 3|How to Keep Yourself Busy for Hours|Discover True Love (Spirituality, Meditation & Self Help Guaranteed Solutions Series)|Live Without Worries (Spirituality, Meditation & Self Help Guaranteed Solutions Series)|Transform Lust to Love (Spirituality, Meditation & Self Help Guaranteed Solutions Series)|Face Your Fears Fearlessly (Spirituality, Meditation & Self Help Guaranteed Solutions Series)|You are Unique (Spirituality, Meditation & Self Help Guaranteed Solutions Series)|Be Sincere, Not Serious (Spirituality, Meditation & Self Help Guaranteed Solutions Series)|Finding Fulfillment (Spirituality, Meditation & Self Help Guaranteed Solutions Series)|Arunachala! The Giver of Nithyananda|Paramahamsa Speaks|Bhagavad Gita Vol. 1|Bhagavad Gita Vol. 2|Bhagavad Gita Vol. 3|Secrets for a Blissful Life|Simply Nirvana|Soluciones Garantizadas (Spanish Edition)|Nithya Dhyaan (Spanish Edition)|Nithya Yoga para Ninos (Spanish Edition)|Respuestas Extraordinaries A Preguntas Comunes (Spanish Edition)|Del Dolor A La Dicha (la serie de Respuestas Extraordinaries) (Spanish Edition)|De Preocupaciones A La Admiracion (Respuestas Extraordinaries) (Spanish Edition)|Simplemente La Verdad, Directamente (la serie de Respuestas Extraordinaries) (Spanish Edition)|Es La Espiritualidad Importante En Nuestra Vida? (la serie de Respuestas Extraordinaries) (Spanish Edition)|Descubriendo El Amor (la serie de Respuestas Extraordinaries) (Spanish Edition)|Respuestas A Tus Preguntas (la serie de Respuestas Extraordinaries) (Spanish Edition)|Karma (Why Series)|Nithyananda Ashtottara Namavalli|Rudram|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Aries|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Taurus|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Gemini|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Cancer|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Leo|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Virgo|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Libra|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Scorpio|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Sagittarius|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Capricorn|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Aquarius|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Pisces|Dakshinamurthi - The Boon-Giver|Do Guru Puja Yourself|Follow Me In!|Guaranteed Enlightenment - Ashtavakra Gita|Guru Puja|Instant Tools for Blissful Living|Why Meditation|Living Enlightenment - An Introduction|Inner Awakening|Nithya Dhyaan|Nithya Yoga Surya Namaskar|Vijanana Bhairava Tantra|Who You Truly Are... - The Lion and Cub Story|Spirituality (Why Series)|Don't Worry, Be Happy|Nithya Yoga - The Ultimate Practice for Body, Mind and Being|Nithya Yoga for Kids|Nithyakatha 1|Swamiji's Colouring Book|Who Asked You to Believe?|Wordless in Words|Nithyananda Sangeeth Vol. 1|Sri Anandeshwara Temple & The Healing Tree|


----------



## tom st. laurent

Good information and true stories are the best!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome, Paramahamsa to KindleBoards!  (Thanks for changing your links to text.  Our mobile users will be very happy!)

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Kate R

Hi all

A newbie to these boards but not to writing. I usually write fiction but my nook Little Guide to Unhip is non-fiction.

I've no idea how to make a link but am just about to find out how cac-handed I am!!

Little Guide to Unhip



Wow, that seemed pretty painless. Now to see what it looks like when I post it


----------



## Kate R

Whoops - that should have been book not - er - nook!


----------



## Andre Jute

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*
by Andre Jute and Andrew McCoy

$2.99 ebooks & $9.99 paperback
Kindle Edition published 2010-12-20
Bestseller ranking: 10913
Genre: Nonfiction

Stieg Larsson
Man, Myth & Mistress
who created the Millennium Trilogy of
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
The Girl Who Played with Fire
The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets' Nest

Is Lisbeth Salander a feminist - or a comic book avenger? Is her creator Stieg Larsson a feminist - or a prurient, violent hack? What is the Millennium Trilogy really about? Is it literature or vicarious violence and sex? Should Eva Gabrielsson be in charge of the Girl franchise? Should there be a second Salander Trilogy? Who built the Stieg Larsson myth, and is any of it true?

Best selling authors André Jute and Andrew McCoy wittily investigate the evidence - and arrive at the correct politically incorrect answers. They fix the blame for the Larsson scandal on - surprising people. Some Millennium fans will riot, most will be riotously entertained.

'Jute is great - a private godsend.' 
Ruth Rendell, The Times

The apartheid regime in South Africa twice sent assassins after Andrew McCoy, claiming his novel The Insurrectionist was a 'blueprint for black revolution' and a 'handbook for the ANC'.

Like Larsson, André Jute has been a journalist and graphic designer. His novel Reverse Negative led to the exposure of the spy in the Queen's household, Anthony Blunt. He is an acclaimed expert on the thriller, his Writing a Thriller going into three ever-expanding editions over 25 years.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kate R said:


> Whoops - that should have been book not - er - nook!


Kate, you can click on "modify" and edit your post. 

Betsy


----------



## Kate R

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kate, you can click on "modify" and edit your post.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy - just feeling my way round at the moment.


----------



## FeliciaRicci

The few, the proud, the nonfiction authors!

Mine is a humorous memoir, UNNATURALLY GREEN (one girl's journey along a yellow brick road less traveled), about the time I understudied Broadway star Eden Espinosa in _Wicked_ the musical -- my first (ever!) professional theater gig.

It's now available for pre-order and will soon be available on Amazon, Createspace, and downloadable as an e-book through BookBaby (Kindle, iBookstore, Sony Reader, Nook).


----------



## Linda Acaster

Hello Kate and welcome to Kindleboards. You'll find lots of helpful info on here. I saw your title and thought... _I know that one..._ then it dawned on me. Tim Roux and Night Publishing! I'm surprised he doesn't shuffle more of his authors this way.

I'd like to spotlight my new "Reading A Writer's Mind: Exploring Short Fiction - First Thought to Finished Story". As we say in the UK, it does what it says on the tin! It's on offer at 99c / 86p until the end of the month and is starting to collect 5* reviews.


----------



## Doug DePew

I have a new memoir that I don't think I'd added yet.

Recall! Return of the IRR is only $.99 on Kindle and is also available in paperback for $8.95.

There hadn't been a full-scale recall of the Individual Ready Reserves since the Korean War. In January of 1991, with the fall of the Berlin Wall and the collapse of the Soviet Union, many people believed it would take World War III to trigger a recall of the IRR. Many people were wrong.

They came from cities and farms and towns in every corner of the country. With only a few days' notice, they quit their jobs, dropped out of college, kissed their girlfriends or wives, and got on planes to Atlanta, Georgia with nothing but the clothes on their backs. They had long hair, beards, and bad attitudes. They descended by the thousands on Fort Benning, Georgia, and they were not happy about it at all.

In this entertaining, true story, the author relates his own experiences as one of twenty-thousand IRR recalls who were ordered back to active duty in support of Operation Desert Storm. In a story reminiscent of "The Dirty Dozen" times ten thousand, the author takes you through the entire experience from beginning to end. He carries you along for the ride and explains exactly what it was like to be a recall. With the many IRR recalls over the last ten years of warfare, this first hand account could shed some light on how the current era of recalls began. (29,000 words +/-)

I hope you check it out! 
Thanks,
Doug DePew


----------



## tom st. laurent

Keep posting on this thread! I've already discovered a lot of promising books I want to read, including KB authors John Dwyer, Brian70, Doug DePew, FeliciaRicci and more. I wish I could read as fast as I can scroll.
Thanks all.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

tom st. laurent said:


> Keep posting on this thread! I've already discovered a lot of promising books I want to read, including KB authors John Dwyer, Brian70, Doug DePew, FeliciaRicci and more. I wish I could read as fast as I can scroll.
> Thanks all.


Either there are not many nonfiction authors or many of them are not aware of this thread to post their books! If later is the case, then we need to let our author friends know. It is equally important for readers to look for nonfiction books.

I wish all those authors with new nonfiction books the very best.


----------



## ffvp

Our non-fiction ebook Antidisestablishmentarianism is available in the Amazon Kindle store, on Smashwords, and on Scribd. Fair warning, the unillustrated version is 630 pages, 210,192 words, and the illustrated version has 200 full "page" full color (hang on, Kindle fire is coming!) illustrations in addition. Not for the fainthearted, but we wanted to cover all the bases we thought were being dealt with in separate books about Secular Humanism. This one has history, science, culture, churches, and how it all affects America and our future. I am new on Kindleboards and still figuring out how all this works, so I hope you'll bear with me as I learn. 
http://www.amazon.com/Illustrated-Antidisestablishmentarianism-ebook/dp/B004WXFNDU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
http://www.amazon.com/Antidisestablishmentarianism-ebook/dp/B0040V4DOE/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1318537773&sr=1-3


----------



## Kate R

Hi Linda! Sorry, I've only just seen your post. My excuse is that I'm relatively new to these boards. I haven't seen any other Night Published people on here yet, but I'm sure some of them must be here. Tim didn't shuffle me here, I shuffled myself. 



Linda Acaster said:


> Hello Kate and welcome to Kindleboards. You'll find lots of helpful info on here. I saw your title and thought... _I know that one..._ then it dawned on me. Tim Roux and Night Publishing! I'm surprised he doesn't shuffle more of his authors this way.
> 
> I'd like to spotlight my new "Reading A Writer's Mind: Exploring Short Fiction - First Thought to Finished Story". As we say in the UK, it does what it says on the tin! It's on offer at 99c / 86p until the end of the month and is starting to collect 5* reviews.


----------



## Richardcrasta

Humor and Satire:

I Will Not Go the F**k to Sleep [Humorous Essays, Satire, Parody]



Daddies and kids, outsourcing, Indians and Americans, stereotypes, James Bond, political idiocy, Genesis, and Growing Up With an Untended Boner.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053GBUYG
Apple: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/i-will-not-go-the-f-k-to-sleep/id444134043?mt=11
Nook: http://bit.ly/jazP3W
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/64273

"Hilarious." 
"For the rebel in you."


----------



## Richardcrasta

And these:

*The Killing of an Author* (Memoir, Publishing, Critique, Book for Writers, Readers, Editors, and Publishers)



http://amzn.to/eVghYU

http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/the-killing-of-an-author/5118357?productTrackingContext=author_spotlight_1174659_


[/url]
[URL=http://www.xinxii.com/en/the-killing-of-an-author-p-331455]http://www.xinxii.com/en/the-killing-of-an-author-p-331455.html[/url]

"a sense of humor from start to finish."--Deccan Chronicle

*The Hunger for Touch and Love* 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004SIQYV4

Smashwords: http://bit.ly/eiWLfo 
Nook: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Massage-No-Boom-Boom/Richard-Crasta/e/2940012759078
Apple: http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/the-hunger-for-touch-and-love/id436277738?mt=11


----------



## Richardcrasta

Tip Toeing said:


> Me! *waves hand*
> 
> I'm fairly new, but it does seem like there are far fewer nonfiction authors here. I wonder if that has anything to do with the ratio of fiction to nonfiction books available on Kindle


Me! *waves 2 hands*

You're right, and thanks Dr. Din for this thread.

Which reminds me, there's yet another nonfiction book of mine I should include on this thread:



http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/26407

And heck, why not these too?



EATEN BY THE JAPANESE: THE MEMOIR OF AN UNKNOWN INDIAN PRISONER OF WAR


Highly readable, compact, moving, it is my second bestselling book on Amazon Kindle.

My books range from humorous and silly ("I Will Not Go the F**k To Sleep") to the very somber and serious (still, have moments of humor in it): How Drugs and Doctors etc.

And maybe I am not done yet, but I'll take a break.


----------



## Richardcrasta

ffvp said:


> Our non-fiction ebook Antidisestablishmentarianism is available in the Amazon Kindle store, on Smashwords, and on Scribd. Fair warning, the unillustrated version is 630 pages, 210,192 words, and the illustrated version has 200 full "page" full color (hang on, Kindle fire is coming!) illustrations in addition. Not for the fainthearted, but we wanted to cover all the bases we thought were being dealt with in separate books about Secular Humanism. This one has history, science, culture, churches, and how it all affects America and our future. I am new on Kindleboards and still figuring out how all this works, so I hope you'll bear with me as I learn.
> http://www.amazon.com/Illustrated-Antidisestablishmentarianism-ebook/dp/B004WXFNDU/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> http://www.amazon.com/Antidisestablishmentarianism-ebook/dp/B0040V4DOE/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1318537773&sr=1-3


Wow, I never thought I would ever see a book with a title like that! Very impressed.

I once read (while I was in India) that it was the longest word in the English language. Since then, other words have taken over.

Kudos, and all good luck to you.


----------



## Richardcrasta

Paramahamsa Nithyananda said:


> Guaranteed Solutions|The Only Way Out is IN|Meditation is for You|Open the door... Let the Breeze In!|So You Want to Know the Truth|The Door to Enlightenment|Uncommon Answers to Common Questions|A Small Story...|Confusion is the First Step to Enlightenment|Discovering Love (Uncommon Answers Series)|From Worrying to Wondering (Uncommon Answers Series)|Bliss is the Goal and the Path|You are no Sinner|(His) Story of Paramahamsa|Bliss Bytes Vol. 1|Bliss Bytes Vol. 2|Bliss Bytes Vol. 3|How to Keep Yourself Busy for Hours|Discover True Love (Spirituality, Meditation & Self Help Guaranteed Solutions Series)|Live Without Worries (Spirituality, Meditation & Self Help Guaranteed Solutions Series)|Transform Lust to Love (Spirituality, Meditation & Self Help Guaranteed Solutions Series)|Face Your Fears Fearlessly (Spirituality, Meditation & Self Help Guaranteed Solutions Series)|You are Unique (Spirituality, Meditation & Self Help Guaranteed Solutions Series)|Be Sincere, Not Serious (Spirituality, Meditation & Self Help Guaranteed Solutions Series)|Finding Fulfillment (Spirituality, Meditation & Self Help Guaranteed Solutions Series)|Arunachala! The Giver of Nithyananda|Paramahamsa Speaks|Bhagavad Gita Vol. 1|Bhagavad Gita Vol. 2|Bhagavad Gita Vol. 3|Secrets for a Blissful Life|Simply Nirvana|Soluciones Garantizadas (Spanish Edition)|Nithya Dhyaan (Spanish Edition)|Nithya Yoga para Ninos (Spanish Edition)|Respuestas Extraordinaries A Preguntas Comunes (Spanish Edition)|Del Dolor A La Dicha (la serie de Respuestas Extraordinaries) (Spanish Edition)|De Preocupaciones A La Admiracion (Respuestas Extraordinaries) (Spanish Edition)|Simplemente La Verdad, Directamente (la serie de Respuestas Extraordinaries) (Spanish Edition)|Es La Espiritualidad Importante En Nuestra Vida? (la serie de Respuestas Extraordinaries) (Spanish Edition)|Descubriendo El Amor (la serie de Respuestas Extraordinaries) (Spanish Edition)|Respuestas A Tus Preguntas (la serie de Respuestas Extraordinaries) (Spanish Edition)|Karma (Why Series)|Nithyananda Ashtottara Namavalli|Rudram|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Aries|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Taurus|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Gemini|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Cancer|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Leo|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Virgo|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Libra|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Scorpio|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Sagittarius|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Capricorn|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Aquarius|Nithyananda Vedic Astrology: Moon in Pisces|Dakshinamurthi - The Boon-Giver|Do Guru Puja Yourself|Follow Me In!|Guaranteed Enlightenment - Ashtavakra Gita|Guru Puja|Instant Tools for Blissful Living|Why Meditation|Living Enlightenment - An Introduction|Inner Awakening|Nithya Dhyaan|Nithya Yoga Surya Namaskar|Vijanana Bhairava Tantra|Who You Truly Are... - The Lion and Cub Story|Spirituality (Why Series)|Don't Worry, Be Happy|Nithya Yoga - The Ultimate Practice for Body, Mind and Being|Nithya Yoga for Kids|Nithyakatha 1|Swamiji's Colouring Book|Who Asked You to Believe?|Wordless in Words|Nithyananda Sangeeth Vol. 1|Sri Anandeshwara Temple & The Healing Tree|


Wow, Swamiji! That is indeed some stash of spirituality and bliss. Highly impressed.

As for me, my thoughts of bliss start with:

WHAT WE ALL NEED

and I have a strong hunch that you might agree with my analysis and recommend the book to your followers:



It's also available as a paperback from http://www.richardcrasta.com


----------



## trickaduu

Non-fiction all the way. I was beginning to think Kindleboards was romance, thrillers and fantasy only.

If anyone is interested in my wonderful first non-fiction book RanDumb, it is a romantic thriller set in the year 2019A. 

I joke, it's a humour book, memoir style. Describes my adventures during my first year moving from Ireland to Hollywood. If anyone wants an outsider's insider view of the random, dumb world of LA... RanDumb on!

Lucky enough for it to be a bestseller on Amazon, and also rated #1 on Amazon Humor. Mighty! Even odder, I was recently interviewed by Robbie Williams all about its success. Amazing gibber! 

Quite clearly I am horrendous at Kindleboards as this now reads like one big ad. My bad. I'm brutal.


----------



## Wingpeople

We're authors of several nonfiction books. We started off with guidebooks (through traditional publishers) for the Highpoints of each of the 50 states, Great Sand Dunes National Park (general guidebook), and Joshua Tree National Park (rock climbing).

Last year, we self-published Charlie's autobiography -- *Two Shadows* -- which is full of mountain climbing adventures, but also presents the remarkable story of his background, which included time in prison when he was young.

And just this week, we published a photographic "journey" of spectacular mountain scenery and other outdoor beauty spanning our travels on 5 continents. *Because It's There* is available now on Kindle; paperback and other venues will be coming soon.

See our signature for more details.


----------



## Amyshojai

Well let's see--I've had 23 nonfiction pet books traditionally published. Five of them (below) are living their new life as kindle titles (cats have nine lives, right? *s*). And I have plans to bring several more of the backlist onto E-platforms plus a few "originals" as well.

I've pretty much written about anything to do with pets.


----------



## trickaduu

Howdy folks,

Hope ye are all dancing this mighty eve!

If anyone's looking for a comedy memoir, my first book *RanDumb: The Adventures of an Irish Guy in LA!* has reached the dizzying heights of being rated #1 on Amazon Humour. Which is mighty!

http://www.amazon.com/RanDumb-Random-Adventures-Irish-ebook/dp/B0055I2064/

Sequel out soon too. Get the Christmas stocking filler orders in!

Cheers,

Mark

P.S Looking forward to filling up my Kindle with some of your mighty books too, read on!


----------



## jimkukral

I found you all, finally! Non-fiction unite! We need our own writer's cafe board. I have been petitioning Harvey for it. Maybe you should as well?


----------



## swpubl

Since you actually met the Beatles you should read my book- Beatles, Death and Replacement of Paul, Untold Story. Hope I did not break the rules by saying this.


----------



## Ann Chambers

Just saw this thread. Had to run over and have a look! Great to see so many non-fiction peeps here! 
My e-books are all cookbooks so far (in my signature) but I have an energy background and am working on a series of energy-related e-books. Trying a new topic.


----------



## Wingpeople

We've expanded our range a bit in the past year or so, moving from guidebooks (all through traditional publishers) to an autobiography (self-published paperback + Kindle) to a photographic book. They all relate to outdoor recreation / mountain climbing, however, so not a huge stretch, but still all non-fiction.


----------



## Robert Spire

*Hi, anyone interested in climate change or global warming should have a look at my non fiction book, THE A-Z OF GLOBAL WARMING.

Tim Smit CBE Chief Executive of the Eden Project, Cornwall UK.

"This is an excellent, witty and imaginative book that looks at climate change through the lens of simplicity without the jargon and scientific detail which so often dogs this subject. It has a humour and tongue in cheek approach which highlights both the importance of the subject, but the need to engage the reader and not fill him or her with a hopeless sense of guilt. Enjoy¡¨

Sir Crispin Tickell GCMG KCVO

"The chapters I have seen amount to a useful simplification in an unusual format of some very complex issues."

Review

"helps to make a complex body of factual material accessible... useful to the climate change novice and seasoned eco-crusader alike."

Product Description

With the latest independent study - Berkeley Earth Surface Temperature (Best) study - confirming global temperature has risen by 1 C since 1950, now is a perfect time to learn more about this complex and pressing subject...

Worried about the climate? The adverse weather conditions that seem to be affecting the Earth? This book is for you. A complete guide on global warming and all related matters, set out in unique A-Z format, looking at the Amazon, Biofuels, Carbon Dioxide through to the Weather, Extinction and What You Can Do To Help. Each chapter deals with a specific aspect of global warming and the facts and science involved. Supplemented with photographs and chapter summary bullet points and Illustrated throughout. All facts obtained from multiple sources included NASA, NSIDC, IPCC, WWF, The Stern Review to name a few. Written for the lay person and seasoned climate change crusader alike...

WHAT THE READERS ARE SAYING;

"Global Warming Clarified"

"Cuts To The Chase"

"Global Warming In A Nutshell"

"Global Warming Encyclopedia"

"Creative, Inspirational, Educational"

"Outstanding, Simplistic Explanation Of Global Warming"*


----------



## ETS PRESS

Power Modeling: How-to Teach Kids to Write is available on Kindle, Nook, and in pdf format at Teachers Pay Teachers. This is the first booklet in my Professional Learning Series for educators. 

Do It Yourself: Format a Simple MS Word Document for Kindle is only available on Kindle. This ebook is a very short document with explicit directions formatting an MS Word document for Kindle. It's meant for those who want simple, uncomplicated formatting (no photos or graphics or fancy formatting). No HTML required.


----------



## Veronica Li

Journey Across the Four Seas is a memoir of my mother's life in China. She was one of the first Chinese women to go to college. But wars and revolutions upended her life and turned her into a refugee in search of a home. She eventually brought the family to the U.S. It's an inspirational story of the human will to survive and improve the lives of the next generation.
A Book A Day calls JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS "a polished pearl of a story." Rating: "high five." 
http://tmycann.wordpress.com/2011/09/06/review-journey-across-the-four-seas/


----------



## Dave Dutton

I have a few nonfiction including How to Be a Crafty Cruiser - tips and tricks on saving time, money and hassle on a cruise holiday; The Book of Famous Oddballs - bizarre truths about Famous Folk; and Horrors! - fascinatingly awful but awfully fascinating gruesome true tales. Details below.
Also books on my native Lancashire (England) dialect.


----------



## Michael J Findley

My wife has already posted links to some of our non-fiction books, so I just want to spotlight our first homeschool curriculum offering, new this week, Biblical Studies, a student and teacher edition, with free links to YouTube videos, essay and research projects, and the teacher's edition is only 99 cents!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Ann Chambers said:


> Just saw this thread. Had to run over and have a look! Great to see so many non-fiction peeps here!
> My e-books are all cookbooks so far... but I have an energy background and am working on a series of energy-related e-books.


Look forward to your energy series. All of my books are self-help and spiritual series...I will stay with these for a while.


----------



## Hilary Thomson

I was noticing there don't seem to be very many nonfiction books here in the listings.  As someone who reads everything from memoirs to history to cookbooks, there's a real need for a thread like this.  Go ahead and add what you've written to the list.


----------



## RobertKindle

A new Kennedy book was recently released
Jack Kennedy: Elusive Hero


----------



## jimkukral

Great to hear from all the non-fiction authors! Have a great Thanksgiving. My 6th book since getting out of my legacy contract just went live on Amazon this week. Loving self-publishing!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I like to share one of my non-fictions, available in Print Edition:


*Also available at non-amazon source:*​


----------



## Walter Parks

Atlantis The Eyewitnesses An ancient document proves that Atlantis did indeed exist and was destroyed in 9619 BC. See http://UnknownTruths.com


----------



## 1923

Here are my books which are priced from 99 cents to $1.99























It's a personal as well as a social history. Smith has the knack of bringing the times to life in a way that few writers can manage. It's the ability to tell a story, the knowledge of when to move on & not labour a point.--The Bookbag

1923 is a book that succeeds in two ways with ease, both as a personal memoir of a life lived in a volatile age and as a record of that age for all time. --The Current Reader

"1923" is uplifting and highly recommended. --Midwest Book Review

1923: A Memoir is a protest against social injustice, corruption, war, famine, poverty, and societies blinded by greed. More importantly, it is the story of hope and the notion that anything can be overcome if desired. --The Publishing Guru

http://www.amazon.com/Hamburg-1947-Place-Heart-ebook/dp/B0069XRLKO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1322237952&sr=1-1


----------



## Kate R

@Dr Dln

How did you get 8 books into your signature? I can't fit all mine in! Thanks


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

You need to shorten your URLs (If this doesn't work, then use smaller images).

Go to this sight, copy and paste your URL and it will shorten.
https://bitly.com/

Hope this helps. Wish you all the best Kate.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

So far, I only have one non-fiction work (in a few weeks, I'll have a second - stay tune for _*A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere*_) - but for now it's this popular $ .99 offering which just went over 4,000 readers.

​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Linda Acaster

Reading A Writer's Mind: Exploring Short Fiction - First Thought to Finished Story does exactly what it says in its title. Ten short stories are deconstructed to explain the decisions made and techniques used to bring each to publishable quality.

Sections include:
* Lyrical narrative v terse dialogue; using tone as a descriptive tool (Mainstream)
* Characterisation through deed and thought (Horror)
* A calendar structure using the Tell technique (Women's Fiction)
* The importance of pacing, and of duping the reader (Twist in the Tail)
and much more

If you are being badgered to "just look at this", smile and point the newbie in this book's direction. $2.99


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Here are two of my non-fiction books in Spiritual series. Now available in *printed edition*:


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

I have only two non-fiction books so far. 
These are in my signature.


----------



## SaraNiles

My name is Sara Niles and nonfiction is my forte; in face I just completed The Torn Trilogy composed of three literary narrative memoirs tied to a central, cohesive theme with a total word count of approximately 350,000 words (1100-1200 pages, 9" X 6").

Snippet summary:

Literary Narrative Nonfiction: Over fifteen years in the making in order to tell a tale so great, as to tear the soul inside out

The Torn Trilogy contains three complete works, written in a compelling literary narrative style that is unprecedented in the realm of literary narrative nonfiction. Using powerful literary symbolisms and metaphors, well developed characterizations and powerful emotional impact, The Torn series takes the reader on the journey of a lifetime.

The theme is domestic violence and family dysfunction and the three books, Torn From the Inside Out is my story, The Journey, the children's story and Out of the Maelstrom is a compilation of many individual stories.

Sara


----------



## StevenAitchison

Thanks to Dr Din for starting this thread.  I thought there would be a hell of a lot more NF writers on this board since the number of KB in the non fiction section is 608,000 compared with 368,000 in the fiction section.

So far I have written all my books in the Non Fiction area but this month I am venturing into the fiction section, which is another ball game altogether when it comes to writing.  The amount of research that goes into a fiction book is unbelievable, even for the smallest detail like how to describe a victorian house, I find I just don't seem to have the vocabulary - A steep learning curve


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today (January 15, 2012) - $ .99 normally. Come get yourself a fun read. Including ASK MISS CHATTY, a drag queen's advice column.*



*[size=12pt]An author's mind is a terrible thing to waste as it bubbles with stuff that we are all capable of conjuring, but most are spared the amusement. During the last decade, this author has had a number of mind rushes come over the spillway and, in a fit of intellectual ineptitude, has decided to let it loose upon the unsuspecting public; thus, this collection of four entertainments designed to both edify and crack you up. From the author of No Irish Need Apply, The Jade Owl  and Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? comes -

A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon

And Other Ravings from the Blogosphere: to wit -

- Extempore Thoughts for the Day
- Ask Miss Chatty
- New Leaves in the Wind: 5 Essays from a Recovering Webaholic

So if you need to fire up those synapses for the brain and the Kindle, come jog in the jargon with me. Regret's not a four-letter word.

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Surprise! Amazon is giving $3.60 discount on this nonfiction printed edition.



Also available at non-amazon source:


----------



## SawyerKing

Finally found this nonfiction thread -- I knew there had to be one somewhere! Doesn't look like there are many non-fic writers on this board.

I'm writing popular science fun facts books, so far animal related. 

Any hints on promotion and sites for reviews?


----------



## Jim Wawro

Great to see all of the non-fiction writers here on KB. . . .


----------



## &#039;

If anyone is interested in World War II memoirs, this account of a young German soldier, who was conscripted into the army before he turned sixteen and was taken prisoner by the Soviet Red Army in Berlin, May 1945, is a compelling read:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0076B2P9U

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0076B2P9U


----------



## tom st. laurent

Here are memoirs in the form of short stories, set in psychology and show business.

Get'em while they're hot!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Welcome all the new nonfiction authors. I am sure there are lot more nonfiction hiding somewhere. Wish you all the very best.


----------



## greatparenting

It seems that there aren't as many nonfiction as fiction books on this site and I suppose that makes sense but how's a "parenting" author to best use this site for promotion? I mean there are certainly lots of parents out there and couldn't any use a little help?  
My book is Raising Amazing Children (...While Having a Life of Your Own).
Who wouldn't want that?


----------



## DolphinWatcher

Hi. I am a very new nonfiction author. It is so nice to see fellow nonfiction writers here. Mine is a small niche, but I am hoping to meet other nature and dolphin lovers!


----------



## A_Hamm

Greetings to all.

I checked out this thread since one of mine is nonfiction (the green one) and I checked out Deborah Carroll's book since I have four kids.  I hope you don't mind me saying that I think your book might benefit from a table of contents or other sort of breakdown at the start.  I read the sample and while it was well thought out and fairly enjoyable, I didn't feel compelled to keep reading (ie buy the book) because you had brought up and covered a few points in the introduction without saying what else the book might have to offer.  There was no hook.  Please understand this advice is kindly meant in case I haven't said it well.  And it might just be me so feel free to ignore.


----------



## KKlein

Good morning everyone! Nice to see this thread and I have nonfiction to add:

*A Physician's Plight: a Memoir: Professional success...Personal disaster.*
http://h2z9rx

I always like to share the reason why I wrote this memoir. Here is the Author's Note from the beginning of the book:

The purpose of this book was twofold. For young adults, I hope they contemplate marriage more seriously than I did. Life is about choices, making unwise ones can be devastating.

For anyone considering divorce, U.S. legal settlements, custody and aftermath proceedings do not necessarily abide by any consistent set of rules, particularly if they are about justice. Perhaps books like this can foster future discussions about the vagaries of family court.

In any case, this is a compelling story and it's certainly not just for physician's - the basics of what occurred can happen to anyone!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Introducing nonfiction self-help for over 50 - *Younger Next Decade*!

Tired of the same old health tips? They may even originate from sources you're not too sure about!

Read straight talk about how to stay fit, healthy, and motivated after fifty. No fads or gimmicks included so opt for a refreshing and fun read which will get you up to speed: 14 chapters on spirit, weight, exercise, alcohol, tobacco, dogs, and much more.

http://amzn.to/sjJeEL
paperback: http://amzn.to/sSojvq


----------



## Bob Mayer

Just released _*The ShelfLess Book: The Complete Digital Author*_. Compiling all I've learned over the past 3 years going indie.


----------



## Robert Spire

*A-Z OF GLOBAL WARMING, now free to download all day Saturday. Fill your Kindle boots folks!*


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Robert Spire said:


> *A-Z OF GLOBAL WARMING, now free to download all day Saturday. Fill your Kindle boots folks!*


Sorry, I missed your free download. All the best with your book. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## slturis

leedobbins said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My books are non-fiction too! Not too many of us here, I guess.
> 
> I'm coming out with a series on food this year - I already have a bunch of different ideas for books on that so I just have to buckle down, pick one and start writing.
> 
> Nice meeting you all!
> 
> Lee Dobbins


I love these book titles! Can't wait to check them out!


----------



## slturis

I have a humorous memoir called "Here's to Not Catching Our Hair on Fire: An Absent-Minded Tale of Life with Giftedness and Attention Deficit - Oh Look! A Chicken!" Please check it out, it's getting great reviews!










http://www.amazon.com/Heres-Catching-Hair-Fire-ebook/dp/B006WS8INA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1334777220&sr=8-2

Geez...hope I did this right!  Thanks!


----------



## *Sandy Harper*




----------



## Tim C. Taylor

slturis said:


> I have a humorous memoir called "Here's to Not Catching Our Hair on Fire: An Absent-Minded Tale of Life with Giftedness and Attention Deficit - Oh Look! A Chicken!" Please check it out, it's getting great reviews!


I like your cover. It's different, and seems to fit the content. Good for you.


----------



## G.R. Roberts

My first book is non-fiction, so I'm delighted to find this thread.

Reclaim Me! A Plea From Jesus Christ to His Followers


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Tired of the same old health tips?

Get motivation from a credible source on losing weight, exercising, common disorders after 50 and how to avoid them, and lots more.

*Younger Next Decade: After Fifty, the Transitional Decade, and what You Need to Know*.

http://amzn.to/sjJeEL

Have a great weekend!


----------



## aavitzur

At last Non-fiction thread...

my first book -



We all know that in order to be a successful investor, we should buy low and sell high. In other words, we should pay a low price for our investment and sell it for a higher price. So why do many of us do exactly the *opposite?* Why do we buy high and sell low?


----------



## Jim Wawro

Welcome, and good luck on your first book, Amir . . . .


----------



## Cody Young

Hi guys, 
I have just published my first non-fiction book (after learning a lot about the indie publishing game with my four novels). So I'm glad to find this thread. How does the non-fiction market compare to the fiction market? I publish my fiction and non-fiction under different names - anyone else do that? It seemed like a good idea to keep the two separate but it does mean I am less likely to get any cross promotion. My non-fiction book is called Voyages with a Merchant Prince: Secrets of the Ripley Diary. It is the life story of Thomas Ripley, a fabulously wealthy Liverpool merchant, who made a fortune in the tea trade. His young wife Julia went with him on his voyages and kept a diary... the full text is in the book.


----------



## ecburns

It took me a while to figure out that memoirs are included in non-fiction. I am a bit smarter than the previous admission makes me sound.

At forty-four, Elizabeth Burns can't rid herself of the notion that she will never find contentment or be deserving of love until she has achieved something important. Alone, speaking no Russian, and with the idea of writing a book, she sets out from Moscow by train for the former Soviet republics of Kyrgyzstan, Uzbekistan and Kazakhstan. The decision to make the trip, however, turns out to be more than an attempt to have a career of consequence; it becomes the catalyst for her complete transformation. Feeling like her insecure fourteen-year-old self, Burns must confront the dark sides of her nature - her struggles with depression and fear of failure. She candidly shares her journey of discovery that contentment and the ability to love and be loved come from within.

The Silken Thread


----------



## Claire Ryan

Strange that there are so few non-fiction books here... anyway, here's my contribution.


_So you've published a book.

Now they tell you that you need a blog, a Twitter account, a Facebook page, and any number of other things, up to and including a kitchen sink and a pony. You've probably read a little on how to get started in online marketing. You may even have everything set up already, and you're wondering why your promotions are drawing in less sales than if you stood outside in a chicken suit and held up a big sign saying 'BUY MY BOOK!'

Well, you can put off buying that feathery costume for a little while longer. The Author's Marketing Handbook has the info that every puzzled writer needs to figure out the whys and hows of using the Internet to sell their book. Written with flair, snarkiness, and a little oddball humor, Claire Ryan talks about the basics of finding and building a readership online, what tech you really need to know about, and guidelines on everything from proper social media usage to handling reviews._

Amazon and Smashwords


----------



## damirlaurentiu

*Forex price action trading systems if anyone is interested*


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

This is great. I wrote non-fiction years before I published any of my fiction. I'm so glad someone started this thread. 

I've just recently released the first book in my new 8 HOURS Series for Authors. 

8 HOURS TO JUMP START YOUR CAREER: A STEP-BY-STEP GUIDE FOR SELF-PUBLISHED AUTHORS

HERE IS A BLURB:
Forget about spending 8 Hours a day on promoting your book. For less than a value meal you'll learn how to take just 8 hours and invest them in actionable tasks that will pay dividends into the future. Don't you owe it to yourself to reclaim your life?

Authors are sick and tired of spending every minute of the day promoting themselves and their books. It doesn't have to be that way. 8 Hours to Jump Start Your Career: A Step-by-Step Guide for Self-Published Authors shows you how to invest just 8 hours into actionable tasks that will pay dividends into the future freeing you up to do other things. These are not tasks thought up over night they are the results of over 2 years of research and personal experimentation. I cannot guarantee that it will make you a Bestseller, but many who've followed the tasks outlined in the book can now boast that Bestseller status. Spend it with family, go on vacation, or write your next book it's all up to you. What will you do with all that time you're going to have?


If you should have any questions about it or any of my books please just message me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Andrew Cort

Books on spirituality, religious tolerance, and spiritual growth


----------



## bazmaz

My new NonFiction offering - an omnibus edition for new ukulele players!

The Complete What Ukulele Players Really Want To Know brings together my first two bestselling ukulele handbooks in one volume (for a nicer price too!)

Hope you enjoy!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B008EWOATS
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Ukulele-Players-Really-ebook/dp/B008EWOATS


----------



## Sandra Moore Bernsen

I'm a newby, first-time-author of a non-fiction. I wrote my memoir with the intent of helping others. I'm ever-so-slowly learning how to use a computer for web-based applications. Look forward to learning how to navigate and participate in KB. Being an author is a whole new ball-game for me - fun and challenging!


----------



## kmgiven

My first nonfiction for Kindle just went live a couple days ago. My daughter _loves_ princesses, so I wrote her a book to introduce her to a few who did stuff besides prance around in tiaras and foofy dresses. It features 26 princesses from 18 different countries, from Hatshepsut (died 1458 BC) to Diana (died 1997 AD).


----------



## Andre Jute

Only 99¢! For 99¢, can you afford not to be informed? Click the cover for a sample.

*Supported by:*

*REQUIEM AT MONZA (RUTHLESS TO WIN)*
by Dakota Franklin
*Reduced to $2.99* from $9.99 SAVE $7

*IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth*
by Andre Jute
*Reduced to $2.99* from $9.99 SAVE $7

*TWO SHORTS (High Fidelity & Christmas Oratorio)*
by Andre Jute
*FREE* in Celebration SAVE 99¢

*The Survivor a short story* 
by André Jute 
*FREE* in Celebration SAVE 99¢

*STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*
by André Jute and Andrew McCoy
*Reduced to $2.99* from $9.99 SAVE $7

*THE MEYERSCO HELIX*
by Andrew McCoy
*Reduced to $2.99* from $9.99 SAVE $7

*AN ELECTION OF PATRIOTS*
by Andre Jute
*Reduced to $2.99* from $4.99 SAVE $2

*LE MANS a novel (RUTHLESS TO WIN)* 
by Dakota Franklin
*Reduced to $2.99* from $9.99 SAVE $7

 
*First review of IT'S THE ECONOMY STUPID a Rhodes Scholar Education in One Hour is in!
*
"André Jute writes with great clarity and brevity to deliver a credible and creditable history of western economic theory and actuality in less than 21,000 words. If you know nothing about economics, this booklet is a great way to get started. If you know a bit, this well-structured synopsis is an invaluable aid to organizing what you know into a more coherent whole." 
- Bob Fitzconner on Smashwords

*IT'S THE ECONOMY STUPID
a Rhodes Scholar Education in One Hour
the most amazingly helpful
book of this election*​*

IT'S THE ECONOMY, STUPID explains in under an hour what truly matters in this (or any other) Presidential election.

You'll be able to identify the culprits responsible for economic theory and policy - and you'll know why they've created this mess.

In other words, you'll be as smart as Bill Clinton, the Rhodes Scholar for whom the catch phrase "It's the economy, stupid" was coined.

IT'S THE ECONOMY, STUPID
 a Rhodes Scholar  Education in One Hour​
• Under 21,000 words
• A quick read
• Only one simple formula in the entire book
• Important names, concepts, and events highlighted

Striking back with knowledge
"Economics has been made into a huge, complicated subject by people who want to sound important and clever. But at heart it is simple. That is why I wrote a simple book about the simplicity of economics. Some of it is even amusing. And it is short, 21,000 words. That is all that is necessary to give Everyman all the ammunition he needs."
- Andre Jute, introducing IT'S THE ECONOMY STUPID on Kathleen Valentine's Parlez-Moi Blog.

DON'T FIX THE BLAME UNTIL YOU'VE READ THIS BOOK!​
Andre Jute is the author of such lyrical, prizewinning novels as IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth and, equally, of such abrasively true, hyper-controversial bestsellers as STIEG LARSSON Man Myth & Mistress.

​
He'll be publishing three books with political themes this election year of 2012: AN ELECTION of PATRIOTS a true novel in their own words, already out, is about the moment when the press barons sold out responsible political debate to the sound-biters in television. IT'S THE ECONOMY STUPID a Rhodes Scholar Education in One Hour, which does what it says on the tin, make you sound hyper-smart at cocktail parties, is published today. EIGHT DAYS IN WASHINGTON, a novel of a serial killer spiralling in on the White House at election time, is coming.*
*
[tr][td][/td][td] [/td][td][/td][/tr]*


----------



## Starfire

My first book, _Visits From Beyond: True Stories of After Death Encounters_ went live on Amazon on 29 June 2012.



_"An inspiring collection of true after death encounters ranging from poignant to funny to heartwarming. Submitted by ordinary people who experienced something extraordinary, they remind us that we're more than our physical bodies and that our loved ones still love us after death."_

I'm having that exciting feeling of having dived into the deep end of the pool--and loving it!

Chris


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Starfire said:


> My first book, _Visits From Beyond: True Stories of After Death Encounters_ went live on Amazon on 29 June 2012.
> _"An inspiring collection of true after death encounters ranging from poignant to funny to heartwarming. Submitted by ordinary people who experienced something extraordinary, they remind us that we're more than our physical bodies and that our loved ones still love us after death."_
> I'm having that exciting feeling of having dived into the deep end of the pool--and loving it!
> Chris


Congratulations. An interesting book you got Chris. Some of my titles in spiritual series are quite similar.



Wish you the best.


----------



## Starfire

Thank you very much, Sukhraj; yours look very interesting as well; I've just added several to my Amazon wish list!

Chris


----------



## Tony James Slater

Hi folks! My book 'That Bear Ate My Pants!' is FREE today and tomorrow (17th & 18th July)

Please take a few secs to have a glance, and see if it's the kind of thing you'd like to add to your collection!










Best-selling: 2 days at no.1 in the UK!
Over 50 x 5-star reviews, over 25,000 copies downloaded!
Get yours TODAY, while it's still FREE!

Here's the blurb:

There comes a time in every man's life when he says to himself, "Holy Sh*t! I'm about to be eaten by a bear!"

Tony James Slater went to Ecuador, determined to become a man.
It never occurred to him that 'or die trying' might be an option...

The trouble with volunteering in a South American animal refuge is that everything wants a piece of you. And the trouble with being Tony, is that most of them got one.

Just how do you 'look after' something that's trying it's damnedest to kill you and eat you?
And how do you find love when you a) don't speak the language, and b) are constantly covered in excrement and entrails?

If only he'd had some relevant experience. Other than owning a pet rabbit when he was nine. And if only he'd bought some travel insurance...

That Bear Ate My Pants is the hilarious tale of one man's quest to better himself. Whether losing a machete fight with a tree, picking dead tarantulas out of a tank of live ones or sewing the head back on to a partially decapitated crocodile, Tony's misadventures are ridiculous, unbelievable and always entertaining.

Long before Sky One got involved, there were already plenty of Idiots Abroad. This is the story of one of them...

http://www.amazon.com/Pants-Adventures-Idiot-Abroad-ebook/dp/B0057P6FNO/


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Tony James Slater said:


> Hi folks! My book 'That Bear Ate My Pants!' is FREE today and tomorrow (17th & 18th July)
> 
> Please take a few secs to have a glance, and see if it's the kind of thing you'd like to add to your collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best-selling: 2 days at no.1 in the UK!
> Over 50 x 5-star reviews, over 25,000 copies downloaded!
> Get yours TODAY, while it's still FREE!


This one caught my eye and attention - so I just snagged me a copy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Tony James Slater

Thanks Edward! I hope you enjoy it. Should be good for a giggle!

It's doing crazy well at the mo - no.24 overall in Amazon.com and no.10 in Amazon.co.uk!
There's been over 6,000 downloads in the last day!


----------



## Cherise

Bob Mayer said:


> An interesting angle to the e-revolution: we've found at Who Dares Wins Publishing that our nonfiction sells better in print than in eBook format. People tend to want the tangible non-fiction book as a reference source. So on Lightning Source, 90% of sales are nonfiction, and only 10% are fiction, while on Kindle and PubIt, it's the opposite. Amy Shojai's Care for Aging Dog and Care for Aging cat are an example. Also, a slew of books on writing and publishing. But charging $15 for a POD trade paperback when someone can get the novel in eBook for $2.99 or even .99 is a totally different ballgame.


I will soon be releasing my first non-fiction book, and because of this post I am definitely releasing it in paperback through Amazon's CreateSpace in addition to the eBook form.

Please keep sharing your experience, those of you who have already been selling non-fiction. We who come after you need the encouragement and the insider info!


----------



## Jim Wawro

My nonfiction "Awakening Counsel" is selling 3 to 1 CreateSpace paperback to KDP digital. . . . So glad I decided to add a a paper version at the last minute. . . .


----------



## dotx

I write mostly nonfiction (health/wellness and books for writers), though I have a horror short story published and a novella coming up soon.


----------



## KKlein

Greetings to nonfiction writers and readers. Here is something for your consideration. Also, there are nice looking covers posted on these pages!

*A Physician's Plight: a Memoir: Professional success...Personal disaster*

It's not only a doctor's medical school education, residency training, and launching into practice that's so demanding, but what may be creeping into the professional's personal life along the way.

This is a behind-the-scenes look at what it takes to become a doctor and what can happen once you get there.

Is it worth it?

Amazon US paperback: http://amzn.to/flkONf

Amazon US Kindle book: http://amzn.to/h2z9rx


----------



## AanFrazier

Hello Everyone!

I've recently published my first book ever. This is definitely a dream come true for me.

I love to write, so I always knew that I would become an author someday. Although I could have written about anything and in any genre, I chose to write about the Law of Attraction. I simply have a passion for this topic and would now like to share it it the world in my own way; and that is, through a simple and concise book.

My book titled, _Your Magnetic Mind_ is the realization of my six years of learning, experience, and writing. As an elementary schoolteacher, I wanted to write the book in simple language that was straight to the point. My clear explanations and relevant examples on 138 pages will open your eyes up to just how special 'your magnetic mind' is.

I've actually used the Law of Attraction to manifest my book itself. I've even documented the journey on YouTube. I invite you to check out my book and author page to learn more.

So far, the few reviews that have come in have been positive. People are saying that my inspirational book has wonderful readability and is concise with minimal bluff. Ah, just as I had envisioned it to be! One tidbit: none of the reviews so far are from any of my family members or friends.

I know, you must think I'm weird!  I've accomplished one of the biggest goals in my life, yet I'm keeping it from everyone, including my very own husband! I did this because from what I've learned, the mind is very precious grounds for creating. I didn't want anyone to tell me good things or bad along the way. I wanted to stay focused and be personally responsible for placing my own thoughts to manifest what I wanted. For me, it helped me stay focused and on track to reaching my goal.

I do plan to tell the people in my life soon. Maybe I'll upload those moments on YouTube!  If you are interested in learning all about the Law of Attraction or my journey to writing my book click on the book below or you can visit my blog at http://www.yourstickymind.com. My current goal is to promote my book in the best way that I can. From what I've learned, persistence is key! I appreciate you for reading this post.

With Love and Gratitude,
Aan D. Frazier
Teacher/Author


----------



## &#039;

I have published two non-fiction ebooks that are not written by me. One is a memoir about WWII and the other is a text book for students of sports science. Both books contain pictures. The first has photographs and maps. The second has over 100 line drawings. You can download samples to see how the books are formatted:










http://www.amazon.com/On-Way-Siberia-ebook/dp/B0076B2P9U










http://www.amazon.com/Introduction-Mechanics-Human-Movement-ebook/dp/B00A26HBL8


----------



## NickThacker

Still working on my novels, so all I have out now are nonfiction. Here's the top-rated one going on FREE promo next week (11/19): 

Building A Blog for Readers:

The book is called Building A Blog for Readers, and here's a blurb/description:

"Building a Blog for Readers is a manifesto that will help you ask the right questions. It's not a "get-rich-quick" scheme or a blueprint to riches, but rather a down-to-earth and honest approach to understanding the blogging process, and the business behind it. If you've ever considered starting a blog, this is the book to start with!

Featuring 101 questions and feedback written to inspire, guide, and channel your vision, including questions added by prolific and well-known bloggers, like James Chartrand, Joanna Penn, Dan Blank, Danny Iny, Pat Flynn, and more!"


----------



## &#039;

An Introduction to Mechanics of Human Movement is in three best seller (Paid) lists on amazon.co.uk:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Introduction-Mechanics-Human-Movement-ebook/dp/B00A26HBL8


----------



## Favoured4eva

*Here is a selection of my NON FICTION Books available on Kindle*

Designed for the food lover who is also health conscious! Most of the recipes are quick and easy to prepare.


----------



## 1923

*Happy New Year!
Below are my three books which explore my early life in Britain during the 1920's and 30's. They also detail my experiences in the RAF during the Second World War and my time in Germany as part of the occupational forces and finally my life in post-war Britain during the Age of Austerity.

[size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt]They are all 99 cents for today.

1923: A Memoir tells of a time and place when life, full of raw emotion, was never so real.[/size][/size][/size][/size]*










http://www.amazon.com/1923-Memoir-Lies-Testaments-ebook/dp/B0060CKF52/ref=la_B004CKS8NK_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1357046161&sr=1-6

*A True Story about life lived on the Razor's edge of history.
*http://www.amazon.com/Hamburg-1947-Place-Heart-ebook/dp/B008216N7S/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2










*Sometimes, after the war, peace is the hardest battle to survive.
*









http://www.amazon.com/The-Empress-Australia-Post-War-ebook/dp/B00AMNNW6O/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1


----------



## musthavewine

Hi! Katrina and I are the authors of Must. Have. Wine. A Toast to Motherhood available on Kindle and in paperback.

With savvy wit and a healthy dose of reality, "Must.Have.Wine. A Toast to Motherhood" takes you on the emotional journey we all experience as mothers, while gracefully offering advice and an aura of camaraderie.

*If you're looking for a reason to pour that glass of wine tonight, we've got 81 reasons you should! *

•	Always feeling guilty about something you did or didn't do? "Guilt Will Always Be There, Let Love Triumph" is the story for you! See Reason #4.
•	Tired of your hubby putting the moves on you when all you need is another hour of sleep? Been there! You must read "Midnight Lovin'!" See Reason #58.
•	Is the constant wailing from your colicky baby enough to make you want to lock yourself in the closet and bawl your eyes out? Read another mother's colic survival story in "This Too Shall Pass." See Reason #37.
•	Think you're the only mom who can't brave the McDonald's playland slide to save your toddler? You'll laugh out loud when you read "I'm Not Lovin' It!" See Reason #15.

*From our reviewers:*

_"I can't imagine a mother reading this and not feeling comforted about herself and her parenting - I have! The authors really drive home the fact that we are all doing the best we can! What better way to celebrate that than indulging in some stories that make you laugh and warm your heart?"

"I especially love the funny ones though and will go back to them over and over to help lift me up on my toughest days as a mommy."

"This treasure of a book celebrates the good, the bad and the ugly of the roller-coaster ride we call motherhood! It's made up of short stories from a mom's perspective. It would be a great present for a new mom paired with her favorite bottle of wine." _
*
Together, let's raise our glasses to toast the laughter, the tears, and this zaniness we call motherhood.
*
​


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I have just published "*Art of Stress-Free Living*" CS Edition that is available for $9.84 only compared to earlier publication price between $20--$50. If interested, feel free to check yourself. Thanks.


----------



## katiemoe

I've been helping people for years avoid scams on the Internet. I also speak on the topic of the Internet and safety. I have blogs and facebook pages, twitter accounts, etc - all to bring the scammers out into the light. Using the Internet is great for helping alert others when emails or phishing or facebook scams are floating around. I started a series of books on this topic in order to reach more people unfamiliar with how to recognize scams online. I feel sad every time I get an email from someone saying they just sent money to a shipping company, via wire transfer, for a buyer online and asking me if they are legitimate. Too late. But I keep at it.


----------



## hertling

I gave a standing-room-only talk at Willamette Writers Conference last summer on my experience marketing my novels -- I've sold about 20,000 books in 12 months. I have experience with both fiction and non-fiction titles. The talk was so popular, I ended up writing a book: Indie & Small Press Book Marketing

I break up book marketing into four parts: what to do before publishing, how to conduct a book launch, ongoing marketing, and connecting with influencers.



I also have a a free eight page marketing cheatsheet that gives you an idea of what's in the book, but it's also useful by itself as a checklist of activities.


----------



## maurice

Just starting out as an author of mostly Nonfiction. My first book is Your Power To Change - The Attitude That Liberates Within... It is live on amazon kindle.

Available for free download Tuesday (2/19) and Wednesday (2/20)

Abundant blessings are coming your way.


----------



## godchild

Thomas Schrader has written a new book called The Prison Epistles. It will be given away free for two days on April 27 & 28, Saturday and Sunday. It is available on Amazon Kindle.

The Prison Epistles is a commentary on the four books that Paul wrote when he was in prison. It can be used as a commentary or a Bible study. This book is easy to understand and user friendly. It is a useful reference tool that gives a verse by verse explanation of Ephesians, Philippians, Colossians, and Philemon. The book length is 193 pages.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Prison-Epistles-ebook/dp/B00BSG8ZZ2/ref=la_B007DJNGJI_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366474369&sr=1-1


----------



## godchild

Thomas Schrader has written a new book called The Prison Epistles. Starting today it will be given away free for two days on April 27 & 28, Saturday and Sunday. It is available on Amazon Kindle.

The Prison Epistles is a commentary on the four books that Paul wrote when he was in prison. It can be used as a commentary or a Bible study. This book is easy to understand and user friendly. It is a useful reference tool that gives a verse by verse explanation of Ephesians, Philippians, Colossians, and Philemon. The book length is 193 pages.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Prison-Epistles-ebook/dp/B00BSG8ZZ2/ref=la_B007DJNGJI_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366474369&sr=1-1


----------



## raptor760

All of my books are nonfiction.


----------



## 1923

*1923: a Memoir 99 cents
Written by a 90 year old survivor of the Great Depression and WW2 RAF Veteran*










http://www.amazon.com/1923-Memoir-Lies-Testaments-ebook/dp/B0060CKF52/ref=la_B004CKS8NK_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1367587088&sr=1-7
_To say that Harry Smith was born under an unlucky star would be an understatement. Born in England in 1923, Smith chronicles the tragic story of his early life in this first volume of his memoirs. He presents his family's early history-their misfortunes and their experiences of enduring betrayal, inhumane poverty, infidelity, and abandonment.

1923: A Memoir presents the story of a life lyrically described, capturing a time both before and during World War II when personal survival was dependent upon luck and guile. During this time, failure insured either a trip to the workhouse or burial in a common grave. Brutally honest, Smith's story plummets to the depths of tragedy and flies up to the summit of mirth and wonder, portraying real people in an uncompromising, unflinching voice. _

1923: A Memoir tells of a time and place when life, full of raw emotion, was never so real.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE today ONLY May 4th on the Kindle. Snag a copy today for your Kindle (226 pages)*​
​
*includes:*​
*ASK MISS CHATTY - NEW LEAVES IN THE WIND - JARGON - EXTEMPORE THOUGHTS OF THE DAY*

*Authoring Glossary, daily inspiration, advice from our resident Drag Queen and a Webmaster's lament - all in one place.

Edward C. Patterson*​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## 1923

Hamburg 1947 99 cents

A True Story written by a 90 year old RAF Veteran










http://www.amazon.com/Hamburg-1947-Place-Heart-ebook/dp/B008216N7S/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1

*Harry Leslie Smith's second memoir, Hamburg 1947: A Place for the Heart to Kip is a love story in my mind and it's just brilliant. -Judging covers

One of the most worthwhile features of Hamburg 1947: a place for the heart to kip is its portrayal of life as a member of an occupying force in a conquered city... his descriptions of the devastated city have an unforgettable lyric beauty.-Indie E-Book Review

"I did not expect to have compassion for the German population after WWII, but I was shocked at the conditions the non-war-criminal average citizens of Germany lived with during the Occupation of the Allies in Germany"

The memoir is well written, with a compelling story that carried me along steadily. I like to find at least one reviewing pinprick, although it's difficult this time. The book ends with a cliff-hanger, making me wonder what came next. In all, I cannot recommend this memoir highly enough.-The Kindle Book Review*

*Twenty-two years old and ready for peace, Harry Leslie Smith has survived the Great Depression and endured the Second World War. Now, in 1945 in Hamburg, Germany, he must come to terms with a nation physically and emotionally devastated. In this memoir, he narrates a story of people searching to belong and survive in a world that was almost destroyed. Hamburg 1947 recounts Smith's youthful RAF days as part of the occupational forces in post-war Germany. A wireless operator during the war, he doesn't want to return to Britain and join a queue of unemployed former servicemen; he reenlists for long term duty in occupied Germany. From his billet in Hamburg, a city razed to the ground by remorseless aerial bombardment, he witnesses a people and era on the brink of annihilation. This narrative presents a street-level view of a city reduced to rubble populated with refugees, black marketers, and cynical soldiers. At times grim and other times amusing, Smith writes a memoir relaying the social history about this time and place, providing a unique look at post-WWII Germany. Hamburg 1947 is both a love story for a city and a passionate retailing of a love affair with a young German woman.*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*With 30 5-star reviews, my little authoring advice book has been appreciated.*

_*Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher?*_ (Both a question and a title). Just look for the quaint cover with the USS Typewriter heading for the iceberg. 

​
*Edward C. Patterson*​


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

All of my books are nonfiction. I have just published 3 books in printed edition and have all 12 books in printed and digital format now.
(1) I have just published revised edition of  "A New Look at Vegetarianism" because the earlier edition was out of print. If interested, feel free to check yourself. Thanks. 

(2) I have also just published "Art of Stress-Free Living" CS Edition that is available for $9.84 only compared to earlier publication price between $20--$50. 

(3)Also just published "Science, Religion & Spirituality” CS Edition that is available for $9.95 only compared to earlier publication price between $20--$50. If interested, feel free to check yourself. Thanks.


----------



## 1923

http://www.amazon.com/Hamburg-1947-Place-Heart-ebook/dp/B008216N7S/ref=la_B004CKS8NK_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1368267773&sr=1-6

_5.0 out of 5 stars Heart-warming lively, page-turner, that's gripping, tragic and true 7 May 2013
By Geoffrey West
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase
Harry Leslie Smith doesn't need to invent heartache, the misery of unrequited love, penury or suffering because he's lived it. Hamburg 1947 is the poignant account of his life just after the end of World War Two, in Hamburg. As a radio operator for the RAF he knows that his life in Germany is going to be secure and safe, as opposed to the likelihood of unemployment and hardship back in Yorkshire, so he gets his service time extended. This is also because he's fallen in love with beautiful Elfriede, a German girl with secrets. But the authorities don't allow fraternisation with the enemy, even thought the war is over. So Harry struggles to square the circle. In the course of this we see Germany from the eyes of a compassionate serviceman who has suffered and seen suffering, who's under no illusions about the harm the German people visited upon the rest of the world, yet feels compassion for those same stoical Germans who are now at rock bottom, pressing their youth into hazardous factory jobs and struggling to build themselves back up as a nation, now under the control of nations they so recently sought to extinguish. Eternal truths are displayed: that black marketers always win out, and being righteous doesn't find food for an empty stomach. Most of all that a vein of bizarre stupidity runs through the fortunes of the cleverest schemes of man, and that good or bad fortune overrides all our endeavours to a greater or lesser extent. That being decent and muddling through is about the most that any of us can aspire to.

This is a story about the resilience of the human spirit to keep faith when everything's against you, to feel pity and respect for those you thought you should hate, to know the uselessness of fighting against injustices, about just getting on and making the best of things. And that if good wins out over bad, it's as much a matter of chance as it is of decent acts and courageousness. Time and again Harry's dreams are fulfilled, then dashed. Yet at the end we're left with the feeling that Harry's cynicism is tempered by a sense of humour in the face of barrel loads of bureaucratic idiocy and injustice: I won't spoil the ending but you'll see what I mean when you get there.

It's a heart-warming, lively story about struggling against the odds and trying to find happiness in a miserable world. You are riveted to every page, and you learn that life isn't about high ideals, but it's all about making the best of things. This was such a good book that I'm now reading his first: 1923: a memoire lies and Testaments. And you know what? This one is just as good._


----------



## Amyshojai

Wow, I'd never seen this thread before, I don't think. I'm a longtime nonfiction author and in the process of updating all the backlist pet books. All (below) now on Kindle, most also in other Ebook forms and print, and three in audio (more to come). Now publishing some of my original nonfiction as well. *s*

Oh, and Happy Mother's Day! (although I only have fur-kids...)


----------



## kingfisher

Here's my nonfiction. At least our posts won't get lost in the avalanche.

My book will be available as a free promotional download Thursday, June 6. I would really appreciate some thoughtful, articulate reviews. I spent the entire weekend pouring over blogs and review sites, trying to scrounge up a likely candidate, only to find "No Nonfiction" everywhere I turned.

Is anyone else having the same problem?


The Cloning of Solomon Hays: A Beginner's Guide to Genealogy


----------



## EvilTwinBrian

I was wondering about the nonfiction population here. I'm glad there's a thread like this, so here's my book as well.

It was a book I wrote since my boys (10 and 12) wanted to learn how to get into web design and programming. My oldest suggested I write it, in a moment of weakness where he almost admitted he was impressed. He used the rough drafts to learn while I was putting the finishing touches on this.



Although its the second book I published on Amazon, it was the first book I wrote. I just had to spend more time formatting it, and making sure everything worked. It's my first foray outside of art/illustration into the world of writing.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - June 22nd & 23rd on the Kindle (226 pages)*​
​
*Writer's Glossary, daily inspirations, advice from a Drag Queen and more - all in one place.*

*Be my guest and snag this gift today

Edward C. Patterson*​


----------



## Beatriz

Michael Harris said:


> Bump. Any non fiction authors? Please chime in.


Am I too late to include my books?
http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Snows-Andes-ebook/dp/B004MDLV0O
http://www.amazon.com/kindle-store/dp/B005J6JGOG
http://www.amazon.com/Six-Months-of-Wonderful-ebook/dp/B008QB2X78
http://www.amazon.com/Jill-Mickey-ebook/dp/B007I4Y674


----------



## isaacsweeney

Just released. It's a memoir of sorts.


----------



## suzannestruthers

Just released my first nonfiction book "Weight Loss for the Busy and Broke" and have a couple more planned (as well as a few fiction books planned as well). It's great to be here!


----------



## kingfisher

*The Cloning of Solomon Hays: A Beginner's Guide to Genealogy * will be available today as a free promotional download.

Grab your copy, and set about on the adventure of a lifetime.

_A primer for the beginning genealogist, a refresher course for the intermediate user, and a walk down memory lane for the more advanced family historian.

A down in the trenches approach to genealogy, with tips and tricks that really work_.

*For the Beginner:*
Just starting out? This book will walk you through it point-by-point, from organizing your research and knowing where and how to look, to creating a website. It's all here in clear, understandable language.

*For the Intermediate User:*
Learn how to read between the lines of the primary records, and see the living past come alive through the eyes of your ancestors.

*For the Advanced Genealogist:*
Celebrate the oral tradition, the very heart and soul of genealogy.

Presented in a narrative style, well suited to the Kindle reader, "The Cloning of Solomon Hays" includes a report of "The Tri-State Tornado of 1925," from the first-person accounts of an eleven-year-old survivor.

_This family history "tool kit" includes a bonus "book within a book" on writing basic HTML, always a useful skill, and easier to learn than you ever dreamed possible._

*Take the first step to plant your family tree, and download your copy today.*


----------



## AmishAuthorSicilyYoder

Here are some of my nonfiction books.










http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51km0PIZV-L._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-arrow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA278_PIkin4,BottomRight,-69,22_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg










http://www.amazon.com/Amish-Romance-Washday-Washdays-ebook/dp/B009GSWUNM/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1373994454&sr=1-7

The first one is my #1 best-seller and is half recipes and devotionals and half Amish Fiction.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE for the entire month of July at Smashwords.com. 
Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher?
by 
Edward C. Patterson

For the Indie Author on all of Us

Use coupon SW100 upon check out and enjoy
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/316*​


----------



## SaraNiles

Thanks for this spot-great idea to have nonfiction books take center stage

My books are nonfiction memoirs:
http://www.amazon.com/Torn-From-Inside-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B00DLY9TW2
Torn From the Inside Out is my key memoir


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Is your old typewriter hugging the iceberg? Nuff said.
Edward C. Patterson*​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow at Amazon - August 12th & 13th on the Kindle (226 pages)*​
​
*Writer's Glossary, daily inspirations, advice from a Drag Queen and more - all in one place.*

*Be my guest and snag it today

Edward C. Patterson*​


----------



## zeevshemer

The author decided to present the conflict in the Middle East strictly from an Israeli/Jewish point of view. There is no attempt for lame objectivity, only facts and a very complicated reality. At no moment does the author minimize or dismiss the pain and suffering of the arab masses that were unwillingly baptized as palestinians. Their suffering and struggle is real, however illegal and violent. Either way, this book is an eye opener for anyone interested in understanding the realities behind the arab-israeli conflict. Kudos!

http://astore.amazon.com/israelredeemed-20/detail/1490904352








http://astore.amazon.com/israelredeemed-20/detail/1490904352

(Remember to look for the 3rd edition)​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow August 31st and September 1st at Amazon*

*Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditonal Publisher?*
*by*
*Edward C. Patterson*

*26 5-stars out of 32 reviews*
*Homespun advice for those who yearn to publish*

​
*With the new and exciting world of Kindles and Print-on-Demand (POD), Independent Publishing is becoming an enticing choice and a viable alternative to traditional publishing. The old days of "self-publishing and vanity presses" are over. Indie Authors are giving readers a wide variety of quality reads in all genres. Are you unsure of how to go about it? Do you crave to know the best options? What are the pitfalls? From discussions of picking up the traditional process and bringing it home, to setting up files for Amazon's Kindle and POD, "Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher?" provides tips and ideas, set-by-steps and coaching on quality control.

Edward C. Patterson has successfully published twenty-two books with twelve in the pipeline. In addition to the title article, this work includes three other craft discussions: "Writing Good Stories","The Novelization Process", and "Revision vs. Re-Vision", an extensive guide to revising a novel. Whether you are new to publishing or an established author, the opinions expressed and experiences shared in this book should stimulate your curiosity and provide answers to questions you might not have asked.
126 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - September 12th & 13th at Amazon*

*A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Four Baubles from the Funny Bone*

​
*[size=12pt]An author's mind is a terrible thing to waste as it bubbles with stuff that we are all capable of conjuring, but most are spared the amusement. During the last decade, this author has had a number of mind rushes come over the spillway and, in a fit of intellectual ineptitude, has decided to let it loose upon the unsuspecting public; thus, this collection of four entertainments designed to both edify and crack you up. From the author of No Irish Need Apply, The Jade Owl and Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? comes -

A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere, to wit -

- Extempore Thoughts for the Day
- Ask Miss Chatty
- New Leaves in the Wind: 5 Essays from a Recovering Webaholic

So if you need to fire up those synapses for the brain and the Kindle, come jog in the jargon with me. 
226 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## kingfisher

*Download It Now -- Free Thursday through Saturday
"A Beginner's Guide to Genealogy"*



If you thought genealogy was nothing more than names and dates and facts on a chart, let me change your mind. You can reclaim your heritage without spending a dime, and for three days only, even the guidebook is free.

_The Cloning of Solomon Hays: A Beginner's Guide to Genealogy_ will be available [size=10pt]*Thursday October 3 through Saturday October 5 as a free promotional download.*

Grab your copy, and set about on the adventure of a lifetime.

A primer for the beginning genealogist, a refresher course for the intermediate user, and a walk down memory lane for the more advanced family historian.

A down in the trenches approach to genealogy, with tips and tricks that really work.

For the Beginner:
Just starting out? This book will walk you through it point-by-point, from organizing your research and knowing where and how to look, to creating a website. It's all here in clear, understandable language.

For the Intermediate User:
Learn how to read between the lines of the primary records, and see the living past come alive through the eyes of your ancestors.

For the Advanced Genealogist:
Celebrate the oral tradition, the very heart and soul of genealogy.

Presented in a narrative style, well suited to the Kindle reader, "The Cloning of Solomon Hays" includes a report of "The Tri-State Tornado of 1925," from the first-person accounts of an eleven-year-old survivor.

This family history "tool kit" includes a bonus "book within a book" on writing basic HTML, always a useful skill, and easier to learn than you ever dreamed possible.

Take the first step to plant your family tree, and download your copy today.[/size]


----------



## Piper N

My non-fiction book is available now and addresses women's health issues:

And Then My Uterus Fell Out - A memoir on life with pelvic organ prolapse
http://prnewton.com/atmufo/


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow October 17th and 18th at Amazon*

*Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditonal Publisher?*
*by*
*Edward C. Patterson*

*26 5-stars out of 32 reviews*
*Homespun advice for those who yearn to publish*

​
*With the new and exciting world of Kindles and Print-on-Demand (POD), Independent Publishing is becoming an enticing choice and a viable alternative to traditional publishing. The old days of "self-publishing and vanity presses" are over. Indie Authors are giving readers a wide variety of quality reads in all genres. Are you unsure of how to go about it? Do you crave to know the best options? What are the pitfalls? From discussions of picking up the traditional process and bringing it home, to setting up files for Amazon's Kindle and POD, "Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher?" provides tips and ideas, set-by-steps and coaching on quality control.

Edward C. Patterson has successfully published twenty-two books with twelve in the pipeline. In addition to the title article, this work includes three other craft discussions: "Writing Good Stories","The Novelization Process", and "Revision vs. Re-Vision", an extensive guide to revising a novel. Whether you are new to publishing or an established author, the opinions expressed and experiences shared in this book should stimulate your curiosity and provide answers to questions you might not have asked.
126 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - October 21st and 22nd at Amazon*

*A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Four Baubles from the Funny Bone*

​
*[size=12pt]An author's mind is a terrible thing to waste as it bubbles with stuff that we are all capable of conjuring, but most are spared the amusement. During the last decade, this author has had a number of mind rushes come over the spillway and, in a fit of intellectual ineptitude, has decided to let it loose upon the unsuspecting public; thus, this collection of four entertainments designed to both edify and crack you up. From the author of No Irish Need Apply, The Jade Owl and Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? comes -

A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere, to wit -

- Extempore Thoughts for the Day
- Ask Miss Chatty
- New Leaves in the Wind: 5 Essays from a Recovering Webaholic

So if you need to fire up those synapses for the brain and the Kindle, come jog in the jargon with me. 
226 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## 1923

1923 said:


> *Happy New Year!
> Below are my three books which explore my early life in Britain during the 1920's and 30's. They also detail my experiences in the RAF during the Second World War and my time in Germany as part of the occupational forces and finally my life in post-war Britain during the Age of Austerity.
> 
> [size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt]They are all 99 cents for today.
> 
> 1923: A Memoir tells of a time and place when life, full of raw emotion, was never so real.[/size][/size][/size][/size]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/1923-Memoir-Lies-Testaments-ebook/dp/B0060CKF52/ref=la_B004CKS8NK_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1357046161&sr=1-6
> 
> *A True Story about life lived on the Razor's edge of history.
> *http://www.amazon.com/Hamburg-1947-Place-Heart-ebook/dp/B008216N7S/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sometimes, after the war, peace is the hardest battle to survive.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Empress-Australia-Post-War-ebook/dp/B00AMNNW6O/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1


----------



## Unsuspecting

This forum gives one the opportunity to want to write even more and even better. What a motivation to induce writers and would-be writers to put their experiences and thoughts in words. I wanted to get something out of my chest for a very long time and finally I did. I spent hours and months trying to find the precise words and putting them in the best perspective to fascinate readers about gendercide, infanticide, feminicide, shadism and genderbending all found within a family. It took me sleepless nights just figuring out the Title of the book. And finally I did. It's called *THE UNSUSPECTING FETUS* that I had published on Kindle on the 30th of August this year. And close thereafter, because the writing itch was still there, I wrote *GLASS-BOTTOM ME*. And it's all published under my name, *PATRICIA GOLDINGER. * Hope someone would read it and comment on it. I live currently in a non-English speaking country but had my schooling and acquired my degree in the English Language. It's pretty difficult finding someone here who is really proficient in the English Language to evaluate my piece of work so I would appreciate it if someone on your platform can give me their candid views. Thanks again for this wonderful opportunity to share something out there in our ever so closing-in world.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - November 21st & 22nd at Amazon*

*Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditonal Publisher?*
*by*
*Edward C. Patterson*

*26 5-stars out of 33 reviews*
*Homespun advice for those who yearn to publish*

​
*With the new and exciting world of Kindles and Print-on-Demand (POD), Independent Publishing is becoming an enticing choice and a viable alternative to traditional publishing. The old days of "self-publishing and vanity presses" are over. Indie Authors are giving readers a wide variety of quality reads in all genres. Are you unsure of how to go about it? Do you crave to know the best options? What are the pitfalls? From discussions of picking up the traditional process and bringing it home, to setting up files for Amazon's Kindle and POD, "Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher?" provides tips and ideas, set-by-steps and coaching on quality control.

Edward C. Patterson has successfully published twenty-two books with twelve in the pipeline. In addition to the title article, this work includes three other craft discussions: "Writing Good Stories","The Novelization Process", and "Revision vs. Re-Vision", an extensive guide to revising a novel. Whether you are new to publishing or an established author, the opinions expressed and experiences shared in this book should stimulate your curiosity and provide answers to questions you might not have asked.
126 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - December 9th and 10th at Amazon*

*A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Four Baubles from the Funny Bone*

​
*[size=12pt]An author's mind is a terrible thing to waste as it bubbles with stuff that we are all capable of conjuring, but most are spared the amusement. During the last decade, this author has had a number of mind rushes come over the spillway and, in a fit of intellectual ineptitude, has decided to let it loose upon the unsuspecting public; thus, this collection of four entertainments designed to both edify and crack you up. From the author of No Irish Need Apply, The Jade Owl and Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? comes -

A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere, to wit -

- Extempore Thoughts for the Day
- Ask Miss Chatty
- New Leaves in the Wind: 5 Essays from a Recovering Webaholic

So if you need to fire up those synapses for the brain and the Kindle, come jog in the jargon with me. 
226 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - January 13th & 14th at Amazon*

*Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditonal Publisher?*
*by*
*Edward C. Patterson*

*26 5-stars out of 33 reviews*
*Homespun advice for those who yearn to publish*

​
*With the new and exciting world of Kindles and Print-on-Demand (POD), Independent Publishing is becoming an enticing choice and a viable alternative to traditional publishing. The old days of "self-publishing and vanity presses" are over. Indie Authors are giving readers a wide variety of quality reads in all genres. Are you unsure of how to go about it? Do you crave to know the best options? What are the pitfalls? From discussions of picking up the traditional process and bringing it home, to setting up files for Amazon's Kindle and POD, "Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher?" provides tips and ideas, set-by-steps and coaching on quality control.

Edward C. Patterson has successfully published twenty-two books with twelve in the pipeline. In addition to the title article, this work includes three other craft discussions: "Writing Good Stories","The Novelization Process", and "Revision vs. Re-Vision", an extensive guide to revising a novel. Whether you are new to publishing or an established author, the opinions expressed and experiences shared in this book should stimulate your curiosity and provide answers to questions you might not have asked.
126 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - January 14th & 15th at Amazon*

*A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Four Baubles from the Funny Bone*

​
*[size=12pt]An author's mind is a terrible thing to waste as it bubbles with stuff that we are all capable of conjuring, but most are spared the amusement. During the last decade, this author has had a number of mind rushes come over the spillway and, in a fit of intellectual ineptitude, has decided to let it loose upon the unsuspecting public; thus, this collection of four entertainments designed to both edify and crack you up. From the author of No Irish Need Apply, The Jade Owl and Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? comes -

A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere, to wit -

- Extempore Thoughts for the Day
- Ask Miss Chatty
- New Leaves in the Wind: 5 Essays from a Recovering Webaholic

So if you need to fire up those synapses for the brain and the Kindle, come jog in the jargon with me. 
226 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow March 6th & 7th at Amazon*

*Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditonal Publisher?*
*by*
*Edward C. Patterson*

*26 5-stars out of 33 reviews*
*Homespun advice for those who yearn to publish*

​
*With the new and exciting world of Kindles and Print-on-Demand (POD), Independent Publishing is becoming an enticing choice and a viable alternative to traditional publishing. The old days of "self-publishing and vanity presses" are over. Indie Authors are giving readers a wide variety of quality reads in all genres. Are you unsure of how to go about it? Do you crave to know the best options? What are the pitfalls? From discussions of picking up the traditional process and bringing it home, to setting up files for Amazon's Kindle and POD, "Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher?" provides tips and ideas, set-by-steps and coaching on quality control.

Edward C. Patterson has successfully published twenty-two books with twelve in the pipeline. In addition to the title article, this work includes three other craft discussions: "Writing Good Stories","The Novelization Process", and "Revision vs. Re-Vision", an extensive guide to revising a novel. Whether you are new to publishing or an established author, the opinions expressed and experiences shared in this book should stimulate your curiosity and provide answers to questions you might not have asked.
126 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - March 17 & 18th at Amazon*

*A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Four Baubles from the Funny Bone*

​
*[size=12pt]An author's mind is a terrible thing to waste as it bubbles with stuff that we are all capable of conjuring, but most are spared the amusement. During the last decade, this author has had a number of mind rushes come over the spillway and, in a fit of intellectual ineptitude, has decided to let it loose upon the unsuspecting public; thus, this collection of four entertainments designed to both edify and crack you up. From the author of No Irish Need Apply, The Jade Owl and Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? comes -

A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere, to wit -

- Extempore Thoughts for the Day
- Ask Miss Chatty
- New Leaves in the Wind: 5 Essays from a Recovering Webaholic

So if you need to fire up those synapses for the brain and the Kindle, come jog in the jargon with me. 
226 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today and Tomorrow April 17th & 18th at Amazon*

*Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditonal Publisher?*
*by*
*Edward C. Patterson*

*26 5-stars out of 33 reviews*
*Homespun advice for those who yearn to publish*

​
*With the new and exciting world of Kindles and Print-on-Demand (POD), Independent Publishing is becoming an enticing choice and a viable alternative to traditional publishing. The old days of "self-publishing and vanity presses" are over. Indie Authors are giving readers a wide variety of quality reads in all genres. Are you unsure of how to go about it? Do you crave to know the best options? What are the pitfalls? From discussions of picking up the traditional process and bringing it home, to setting up files for Amazon's Kindle and POD, "Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher?" provides tips and ideas, set-by-steps and coaching on quality control.

Edward C. Patterson has successfully published twenty-two books with twelve in the pipeline. In addition to the title article, this work includes three other craft discussions: "Writing Good Stories","The Novelization Process", and "Revision vs. Re-Vision", an extensive guide to revising a novel. Whether you are new to publishing or an established author, the opinions expressed and experiences shared in this book should stimulate your curiosity and provide answers to questions you might not have asked.
126 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Friday - May 9th at Amazon*

*Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditonal Publisher?*
*by*
*Edward C. Patterson*

*26 5-stars out of 33 reviews*
*Homespun advice for those who yearn to publish*

​
*With the new and exciting world of Kindles and Print-on-Demand (POD), Independent Publishing is becoming an enticing choice and a viable alternative to traditional publishing. The old days of "self-publishing and vanity presses" are over. Indie Authors are giving readers a wide variety of quality reads in all genres. Are you unsure of how to go about it? Do you crave to know the best options? What are the pitfalls? From discussions of picking up the traditional process and bringing it home, to setting up files for Amazon's Kindle and POD, "Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher?" provides tips and ideas, set-by-steps and coaching on quality control.

Edward C. Patterson has successfully published twenty-two books with twelve in the pipeline. In addition to the title article, this work includes three other craft discussions: "Writing Good Stories","The Novelization Process", and "Revision vs. Re-Vision", an extensive guide to revising a novel. Whether you are new to publishing or an established author, the opinions expressed and experiences shared in this book should stimulate your curiosity and provide answers to questions you might not have asked.
126 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Monday & Tuesday June 9th & 10th at Amazon*

*A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere
by 
Edward C. Patterson

Four Baubles from the Funny Bone*

​
*[size=12pt]An author's mind is a terrible thing to waste as it bubbles with stuff that we are all capable of conjuring, but most are spared the amusement. During the last decade, this author has had a number of mind rushes come over the spillway and, in a fit of intellectual ineptitude, has decided to let it loose upon the unsuspecting public; thus, this collection of four entertainments designed to both edify and crack you up. From the author of No Irish Need Apply, The Jade Owl and Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? comes -

A Reader's Guide to Author's Jargon and Other Ravings from the Blogosphere, to wit -

- Extempore Thoughts for the Day
- Ask Miss Chatty
- New Leaves in the Wind: 5 Essays from a Recovering Webaholic

So if you need to fire up those synapses for the brain and the Kindle, come jog in the jargon with me. 
226 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## preacher777

My new book entitled The Kinship of Jesus by Thomas and Christine Schrader is now available on Kindle books for $2.99. It is an interesting and easy read, and the facts in this book will whet your appetite for more of the information packed into this short volume.

This book has a wealth of information about people in the blood line of Mary, the mother of Jesus. For instance, did you know that King David was the 41st. great-grandfather of Jesus? Although Solomon succeeded his father King David on the throne, it was actually King David's son, Nathan, who was in the blood line of Mary.

Did you know that Eve, the mother of all living, was the 74th. great-grandmother of Jesus?

Be the first in your peer group to know these exciting facts. Impress your friends with your knowledge of the Bible.

http://www.amazon.com/Kinship-Jesus-Thomas-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00L1GSRAC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1403355503&sr=8-1&keywords=Kinship+of+Jesus


----------



## JENNIFERKOBUKI

I just published my first non fiction book a week ago and became the #10 best seller in my category and #1 hottest new release on Amazon in a matter of days. I am new to this forum and a new Author so I thought I would introduce myself. I have an expertise in Teen Drug Experimentation and Abuse and have been working with parent's for several years on how to handle the life stage of teenagers.









Slipping Away


----------



## Sean Mackaay

Here's a new Travel Guide from my Budget Travel Imprint. Just launched last week!



Would love to get your feedback on it. I hope you enjoy the read!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Sept 8th & 9th at Amazon*

*Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditonal Publisher?*
*by*
*Edward C. Patterson*

*26 5-stars out of 33 reviews*
*Homespun advice for those who yearn to publish*

​
*With the new and exciting world of Kindles and Print-on-Demand (POD), Independent Publishing is becoming an enticing choice and a viable alternative to traditional publishing. The old days of "self-publishing and vanity presses" are over. Indie Authors are giving readers a wide variety of quality reads in all genres. Are you unsure of how to go about it? Do you crave to know the best options? What are the pitfalls? From discussions of picking up the traditional process and bringing it home, to setting up files for Amazon's Kindle and POD, "Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher?" provides tips and ideas, set-by-steps and coaching on quality control.

Edward C. Patterson has successfully published twenty-two books with twelve in the pipeline. In addition to the title article, this work includes three other craft discussions: "Writing Good Stories","The Novelization Process", and "Revision vs. Re-Vision", an extensive guide to revising a novel. Whether you are new to publishing or an established author, the opinions expressed and experiences shared in this book should stimulate your curiosity and provide answers to questions you might not have asked.
126 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## lisamaliga

I've written several nonfiction books. This is my newest: FUN FOODIE SOAP CRAFTING.










http://www.amazon.com/Foodie-Soap-Crafting-Lisa-Maliga-ebook/dp/B00NE7DXZA


----------



## thenixtr

Here are my non-fiction books on the topic of investing:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L6RIJJK

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N67R8MW

Link to my website:

http://www.buildingafinancialfortress.com/


----------



## jetski

Certain Bible prophecies in Scripture have not really been shown. This book shows those prophecies and their exact dates written in Scripture.


----------



## thenixtr

Last day for free book: Building a Financial Fortress

http://amzn.to/1vErTOk


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*FREE Today & Tomorrow Oct 11th & 12th at Amazon*

*Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditonal Publisher?*
*by*
*Edward C. Patterson*

*26 5-stars out of 34 reviews*
*Homespun advice for those who yearn to publish*

​
*What Readers say:

"Should be required reading for any who want to self-publish at Amazon." - CJ Easyaspie

"If you want to self-publish, you must read this book." - S. Land

"Useful Help for a newby Ebook author" - B. K.

"Have an unpublished book sitting in a drawer? Then get this book!" - S. Hawk

"What you need to know to successfully independently publish," - K. Rozier

"Mandatory Reading for Authors," - S. B. Williams

"Wish I had read this first!" - J. Chambers

--------------------------------------------------------
With the new and exciting world of Kindles and Print-on-Demand (POD), Independent Publishing is becoming an enticing choice and a viable alternative to traditional publishing. The old days of "self-publishing and vanity presses" are over. Indie Authors are giving readers a wide variety of quality reads in all genres. Are you unsure of how to go about it? Do you crave to know the best options? What are the pitfalls? From discussions of picking up the traditional process and bringing it home, to setting up files for Amazon's Kindle and POD, "Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher?" provides tips and ideas, set-by-steps and coaching on quality control.

Edward C. Patterson has successfully published twenty-f5ve books with twelve in the pipeline. In addition to the title article, this work includes three other craft discussions: "Writing Good Stories","The Novelization Process", and "Revision vs. Re-Vision", an extensive guide to revising a novel. Whether you are new to publishing or an established author, the opinions expressed and experiences shared in this book should stimulate your curiosity and provide answers to questions you might not have asked.
126 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## landonfoxx

Want to jumpstart your New Year's Resolution for 2015? All the lifestyle tips you will need are available in "Ten Super Lean Fitness Tips...A Model's Secrets To Living Lean"....this non-fiction gem is easy to read and even easier to follow....get ready to lose body fat and get in the best shape of your life in 2015! 

http://www.amazon.com/Ten-Super-Lean-Fitness-Tips-ebook/dp/B00KSTUX7S/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1418330503&sr=1-1&keywords=ten+super+lean+fitness+tips


----------



## godchild

The Kinship of Jesus by Thomas and Christine Schrader is only ninety-nine cents.

This book traces the genealogy of Jesus through the blood line of Mary. It lists the relatives of Jesus in chronological order from Adam to Jesus. Also the meaning of each name is included.

Next is a list of the relatives of Jesus in alphabetical order for convenience in looking up a name and the relationship of that person to Jesus. Some names have been added because of their unique relationship to the Lord, although they might not be named in the genealogy list. However, the relationship of other relatives, such as Moses, is interesting for study. There is also a short biography of each person.

The book concludes with the twelve tribes or sons of Jacob. The second list shows what tribes inherited the land promised to Abraham's seed.

http://www.amazon.com/Kinship-Jesus-Thomas-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00L1GSRAC/ref=la_B007DJNGJI_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1420298723&sr=1-1


----------



## eyedoc333

This is a new release! "Academania: My Life in the Trenches of Biomedical Research"

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PJJOLCA

Have you ever wondered what it takes to be a scientist? In "Academania" you will be transported to the world of academic research, where ivory towers are made of stone, filled with the hopes and aspirations, jealousies and weaknesses of the very real people who work there. You will experience this unique world through the eyes of the author, Dr. Gail Seigel, a scientist who has devoted her 25-year career to medical research. Follow her real-life journey through science, ignited by the flames of a burning chemistry notebook and illuminated by a bright and unflinching resilience in the face of desperate challenges that could never darken her path. This book is written in non-technical terms for both scientists and non-scientists alike.


----------



## Christine Tate

Put the fun back in your women's small group Bible study with "The No-Homework Women's Bible Study: Group Hug" series.  Spend 8 weeks with your Christian sisters deepening fellowship bonds, growing in Christ and engaging in spiritual self-exploration covering a variety of everyday topics.  Let the Holy Spirit lead your group as you engage your critical thinking skills and embark on an amazing journey.  Join the Group Hug conversation today!  You'll be glad you did.


----------



## waltkie

New ebook publisher here. Where the hell are all the non-fiction people?! I know, fiction is easier to deal with and accept; hence the Presidency of Barack Obama.

My book is an anecdotal, historical, and statistical look at the American voter, the politicians they put into power, and the "professional" who follow them. Although his fictional voters often morph into reality, my book takes a longer look at the voters mentioned in this missive by Eddie Murphy, from _Delirious_ (1983):
White dudes like to do s**t like that...
...vote for the wrong dude as a goof.
They get drunk and s**t and go like:
"Let's vote for Jesse Jackson !" (laughing)
"I just voted for Jesse Jackson !" (more
laughing)
And next day would be
like this: "What!? The mother f****r won​
The American Voter: Stupid and Ignorant
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/516377


----------



## ArchangelEST

*Fitness themed, non-fiction e-Book available! FREE for Feb 7 - Feb 10, 2015*​
*Do It Better!
30 often overlooked and undervalued fitness concepts, behavior tricks, and habits.*​
By James H. Mayfield​
​
*Description:*

Did you know that 81% of all New Year's resolutions end up failing? Only about 20% of the people manage to stick to their diets, lose weight and keep it off in the long term.

*It's time to DO IT BETTER! Lose weight and become more fit by upgrading your current lifestyle with 30 easy to learn fitness concepts and behavior tricks that work wonders in the long term.

Make gradual changes and reap long term benefits!*

Traditional diets and exercise plans can be stressful, and often involve far too extreme of a lifestyle change for most people to handle all at once. Instead of forcing yourself to limit food intake or exercise till you're exhausted, start with the small things first. Gradually re-organize your daily habits to better suit a fitness lifestyle! Lay the groundwork before you start taking more extreme measures.

*If you've ever wondered why some people make staying fit look so easy, then this is the book for you.*

Discover how seemingly simple habits and behavior tricks can produce incredible long term results. Whether you're a beginner or someone who has already tangled in the fitness lifestyle, you are sure to find helpful tips in this book. Unlike many alternative titles that lack proof for the claims made, the content in this book is backed by scientific research where applicable and is fully referenced!

Written by an experienced fitness athlete, this book will outline numerous methods that many of the worlds top fitness pro's use every day in order to stay on point with their diets and training schedules.

*You will learn about things like:*


[size=8pt]How to organize your lifestyle

How your mindset can take you farther than you've ever believed
What are the things that tempt you to cheat on your diet
How to resist temptations and food cravings
The different aspects of eating - when; where; and how.
What is the number one habit that almost everyone can do that will get you fit
How to reach new heights with social support

*And once you're done with the book, chat up James on his social media accounts to delve even further into the benefits of the fitness lifestyle.*

*Get it Here!*​


----------



## godchild

This is our new book on Amazon Kindle. It is titled Yummy Tummy Cookbook by Thomas and Christine Schrader. It cost $1.99.

The Yummy Tummy Cookbook has over one hundred recipes. We compiled the best recipes from family, friends, and cooks we met while traveling for twenty-seven years.

When one lady served Yorkshire pudding with a sumptuous roast, we raved over the Yorkshire pudding until she went back to the kitchen and put together another batch, which she baked and served while we were still eating dinner. We did not complain, but happily ate another piece smothered in gravy. Yum!

Who can resist Italian Bean Soup with sprinkled cheese on top, Wedding Soup, or Stuffed Pepper Soup? For fish lovers there is the perfect recipe for fish batter and the oven fried chicken is so delicious.

My husband and I make the Egg Roll recipe all the time. We think they are better than the ones served in our local Chinese restaurants.

Try the tasty Goulash, or the yummy Cherry Salad, or the Tropical Delight dessert. These are only a few of the many recipes in the book. 
Then at the end of each recipe there is a promise from the Scripture to brighten your day.

http://www.amazon.com/YUMMY-TUMMY-COOKBOOK-Thomas-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00TIXWZLW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1423923542&sr=1-1&keywords=Yummy+Tummy+Cookbook+by+Thomas+and+Christine+Schrader


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

D.E.B.T. The Relationship Edition: How to stop letting money get in the way of love [Kindle Edition], released today!

Is your relationship lacking financial compatibility? If it is, don't worry, you are not alone. Most couples argue about money, but not all are able to overcome these disputes. "D.E.B.T. The Relationship Edition" offers a way to not only resolve these issues, it teaches readers how to avoid them all together.

For singles, this book is a guide to choosing more compatible partners and building long-lasting relationships. Lorick's methods of finding financial habit indicators and his must ask questions for determining financial compatibility are essential dating tools.

For readers who are already married, Lorick offers a simple but effective blueprint to building a financially unified household. He focuses on individual accountability, communication skills, and effective compromise to help couples overcome stubborn disagreements about money. Lorick also provides some useful wealth building tools for couples who aren't experiencing many financial disputes.

"Did Everything But Think: D.E.B.T." only touched on relationship issues, but this edition is a complete guide to achieving lifestyle goals as a couple. After reading this book, all readers will possess the tools needed to find financially compatible partners, and build a fiscally harmonious household.

Get your copy today!
D.E.B.T. The Relationship Edition: How to stop letting money get in the way of love

Good luck to all my fellow nonfiction writers!


----------



## Lizzie G

I found others like me! I just published Wounds of the Father a few weeks ago- so far so good! But I've really struggled to find other non-fiction writers here on the boards. For any other memoir writers, I started a thread specifically from memoir writers earlier this week if anyone wants to check it out. Unfortunately, I haven't figured out how to post threads yet or I would post it here for you


----------



## ilivetoinspire

Also #1 in categories such as Happiness and Personal Growth

Its Free for Today.Power Of Positive Thinking Book: Tips, Tricks & Traps, 7 Action Steps To Change Your Outlook For Your Best Year Ever










Do you want to escape the heavy fog of anger, worry, misery, and disappointment in your life?

Discover how you too could use these insider tips & tricks to start enjoying all the benefits of a more optimistic mind.

You will soon have the laser like ability to quickly identify negative thinking traps that are sabotaging your road to success. Just by simply implementing these 7 easy steps, you could have your best year ever.

Right now, I'm inviting you to grab your personal free copy of the Power Of Positive Thinking Book for FREE on Amazon US at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RG43SRU/ or Amazon UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00RG43SRU/

Why wait another day?

Its time for action.

Praise for Power Of Positive Thinking Book: Tips, Tricks & Traps, 7 Action Steps To Change Your Outlook For Your Best Year Ever

"An absolutely amazing and life transforming book that will change your life. A must read." --Allie Smart

"It is a great source to read in the morning to start the day off right and keep a positive outlook all day." --Kay Chedester

"Happiness...welcome back to my life! These are the words that can describe this ebook. It helped me to refocus on the important things while finding more joy and happiness in my life." --Bogdan Ghelmegeanu


----------



## godchild

This is our new book on Amazon Kindle. It is titled Yummy Tummy Cookbook by Thomas and Christine Schrader. It cost $1.99.

The Yummy Tummy Cookbook has over one hundred recipes. We compiled the best recipes from family, friends, and cooks we met while traveling for twenty-seven years.

When one lady served Yorkshire pudding with a sumptuous roast, we raved over the Yorkshire pudding until she went back to the kitchen and put together another batch, which she baked and served while we were still eating dinner. We did not complain, but happily ate another piece smothered in gravy. Yum!

Who can resist Italian Bean Soup with sprinkled cheese on top, Wedding Soup, or Stuffed Pepper Soup? For fish lovers there is the perfect recipe for fish batter and the oven fried chicken is so delicious.

My husband and I make the Egg Roll recipe all the time. We think they are better than the ones served in our local Chinese restaurants.
Try the tasty Goulash, or the yummy Cherry Salad, or the Tropical Delight dessert. These are only a few of the many recipes in the book. 
Then at the end of each recipe there is a promise from the Scripture to brighten your day.

http://www.amazon.com/YUMMY-TUMMY-COOKBOOK-Thomas-Schrader-ebook/dp/B00TIXWZLW/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1423923542&sr=1-1&keywords=Yummy+Tummy+Cookbook+by+Thomas+and+Christine+Schrader


----------



## Eva Lu

Hi everyone, I would like to introduce my new book on Amazon Kindle: "How to Get More Done and Create a System that Sets You Up for Success"

This book is now available for $0.99: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y171EJE

This book is a system which will guide you to get the most out of each day (even when you have a "bad day"). All tips are easy to implement practical techniques proven to work.

Learning how to get more done (in less time) and how to make progress without stress enables you to create more time to enjoy life!


----------



## Tony_A20

Most of my e-books published on Amazon (and elsewhere) are currently non-fiction. Three are aimed at authors and writers, two are collections of essays about varied topics. Only one is a collection of fiction stories. In future, I intend to stick to fiction, with possible updates to my books for writers. Have a browse.


----------



## praveen.annu

Hello!

I would like to introduce my book "*Himalayas: Through Heaven and Hell in the Hills*", a travel memoir of my trip to Ladakh, a high altitude cold desert in the Indian Himalayas.

The book is a photolog (photographs and travelogue) of a trip along one of the most dangerous, but, also one of the most scenic highways in India, from Manali to Leh.

It recounts the various events that unfold during the 5 day trip from my perspective; the sights, sounds and challenges that I encountered as my friends and I embarked on an epic road trip in the Himalayas.

The book takes the readers through the various facets involved in planning and executing a trip to Ladakh. The narrative covers the sights along the Delhi -- Manali highway and then along the Manali -- Leh highway (Manali -- Rohtang -- Keylong -- Jispa -- Sarchu -- Pang -- Upshi -- Karu -- Leh). It also covers some of the tourist spots in and around Leh.
The challenges experienced during a trip at such high altitudes, including Acute Mountain Sickness and unpredictable road conditions, add to the storyline.

The book also has photographs taken during the trip, featuring some beautiful landscapes.

Quick and easy read - 99 cents for a limited time!

It is a short read, and it is available on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## RG Long

​
Ronald has taken the self-publishing process and streamlined it into simple, actionable steps. Not only that, he's done this with an eye to most first-time authors' problem: lack of money.

Chautona Havig - Author of Past Forward​
Don't miss out! Download FREE through October 8th at 5pm Central!​
*It has never been easier to publish your book!*​
This book is going to show you that you don't have to waste a ton of time chasing down agents, you don't have to spend tons of money to pay small presses what you could do yourself, and you don't have to wait for a publisher to email you back after waiting for literally months on end.

I want to show you how to use the tools that are available to you to get your idea, your dream, published and ready for potential readers. This book is going to show you how easy it is to have your book available on multiple channels and in both eBook and paperback formats.

The best news of all isn't how easy it is, though.

*The best news is that you can do it for absolutely free! *

I hope you're ready to join a small group of the population. Some only ever dream of doing what you're about to learn to do.

You're going to learn how to get it done in this book.

You're going to learn how to get published!

Get it free here.


----------



## Janepeters

Hi!

Thanks for sharing your books!

Make sure to check out my books aswell!

http://www.amazon.com/Mindfulness-Everywhere-Everyday-Beginners-Meditation-ebook/dp/B019EBKIB6

http://www.amazon.com/Law-Attraction-Manifest-Abundance-Lifestyle-ebook/dp/B019H2JXQ8

http://www.amazon.com/Charisma-Personal-Impression-Influence-Magnetism-ebook/dp/B019T7KGCG

http://www.amazon.com/Memory-Exercises-remembering-productivity-improvement-ebook/dp/B019TEXSDS

Best regards
Jane Peters


----------



## symalotus

In celebration of Valentine's weekend, I'm offering my non-fiction, self-help book, "Manifest Soulmate Love: 8 Essential Steps to Attract Your Beloved" for FREE until midnight, February 14 PST. In it, I take my beloved reader through a journey of healing and transformation to create the ideal inner conditions to attract ultimate romantic love. I share powerful coaching questions, meditations, affirmations and exercises that I use in my women's spiritual coaching practice, plus provide a free "Love Affirmations" MP3 download. I hope with all my heart my love offering helps you manifest the blissful love you desire and deserve!

http://www.amazon.com/Manifest-Soulmate-Love-Essential-Attract-ebook/dp/B012GZ1424/


----------



## EamonnSheehy

praveen.annu said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would like to introduce my book "*Himalayas: Through Heaven and Hell in the Hills*", a travel memoir of my trip to Ladakh, a high altitude cold desert in the Indian Himalayas.
> 
> The book is a photolog (photographs and travelogue) of a trip along one of the most dangerous, but, also one of the most scenic highways in India, from Manali to Leh.
> 
> It recounts the various events that unfold during the 5 day trip from my perspective; the sights, sounds and challenges that I encountered as my friends and I embarked on an epic road trip in the Himalayas.
> 
> The book takes the readers through the various facets involved in planning and executing a trip to Ladakh. The narrative covers the sights along the Delhi -- Manali highway and then along the Manali -- Leh highway (Manali -- Rohtang -- Keylong -- Jispa -- Sarchu -- Pang -- Upshi -- Karu -- Leh). It also covers some of the tourist spots in and around Leh.
> The challenges experienced during a trip at such high altitudes, including Acute Mountain Sickness and unpredictable road conditions, add to the storyline.
> 
> The book also has photographs taken during the trip, featuring some beautiful landscapes.
> 
> Quick and easy read - 99 cents for a limited time!
> 
> It is a short read, and it is available on Kindle Unlimited.


Hi Praveen,

This sounds like an interesting read - I love roadtrip books with a bit of danger and covering unknown places. Will add this to my shopping list for next week.


----------



## EamonnSheehy

Hi all,

Just a quick post on my book that is available to those interested in creative nonfiction, slow journalism, travel narratives and counterculture:

*'Summer In The City State - Ceuta To Tangier Through Fortress Europe'*

*Description:*
From an idyllic archipelago on the Moroccan Mediterranean, 'Summer In The City State' takes us on a stirring trip through the little known Spanish city state of Ceuta in North Africa, on through the barbed wire European borders on African soil, and into the iconic Rif cities of Northern Morocco.

Recounted through vividly told vignettes and a series of affecting photography, Eamonn's quirky, lucid and sometimes dark journey takes place in the shadows of Europe's refugee crisis.

This nonfiction travel novella is the perfect insight into the historic, yet still obscure, European city state of Ceuta, roadtripping from Tetouan to atmospheric Chefchaouen, and getting to grips with a fiery on-edge Tangier.

"Rich detail clear eyed jewel tone poetry. A political coming-of-age. If Rimbaud were in the 21st century, he would travel with Eamonn Sheehy" - Susan MaierMoul

See here for a insight into the writing of the book, and photography from the book and the journey: http://www.migratetothefringe.com/blog/writing-summer-in-the-city-state-north-africa-captured-in-image-from-ceuta-to-tangier

Amazon Paperback and Kindle: http://amzn.com/B01AKVUSUA 
Kobo ebook: https://store.kobobooks.com/en-us/ebook/summer-in-the-city-state-1


----------



## kylewagnertransformschool

To kick off the weekend, I'm offering my book "The Power of Simple"- a comprehensive guide for teacher and school leaders who are looking for simple strategies to transform student learning for FREE on amazon for the next 24 hours.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EAIDBC6

Here's an editorial review from one of the *co- founders of High Tech High*, one of the most innovatin the world on the book:

Wagner's excellent advice to school innovators is to keep it simple. He follows his own advice to great effect in this lively volume, focusing on key aspects of school transformation: clear vision, purposeful use of space, personalization, curriculum integration, community-building, and connection with the physical and temporal world beyond school. At every turn, he fills this framework with practical wisdom and concrete strategies, born of his experience teaching and leading in schools on both sides of the Pacific, for addressing the challenges of contemporary education.


----------



## Beatriz

EamonnSheehy said:


> Hi Praveen,
> 
> This sounds like an interesting read - I love roadtrip books with a bit of danger and covering unknown places. Will add this to my shopping list for next week.


this sounds interesting but it doesn't cost .99 cents. the promo is over?


----------



## Gnostradamus

Hello,

This is my book, The Gnostic Notebook: Volume One: On Memory Systems and Fairy Tales



Here's a description:

An ancient Latin text, the Ad Herennium, lays down instructions for building effective Memory Systems. These instructions just happen to mirror one of the central images of Christianity as found in the Gospels. Were the Gospels constructed to act as a type of literary memory system? Could it be that the authors were adepts at the Art of Memory? Perhaps the tri-fold nature of the Synoptic Gospels is not a historical accident but is a method of encrypting the data contained within the miraculous tales of Jesus the Wonder Worker.

More importantly, perhaps this correspondence is a signifier to anyone familiar with the Art of Memory, that here is something screaming for attention, begging to be decrypted, promising, knock, and the door will be opened.

The Gnostic Notebook is an examination of hidden layers of meaning uncovered within various classic and ancient texts including the Grimm Brothers' fairy tales and the Gospels. The meanings are decrypted using a variety of steganographic and cryptographic techniques. These hidden readings are not the usual esoteric or Freudian interpretations; rather they seem to reveal actual, undeniable information encoded into the texts ages ago.

So, yes, a very mysterious mixture of Gnosticism, memory systems, and fairy tale interpretation.  Very Dan Brown meets the Grimm Brothers.


----------



## Gnostradamus

Hello,

This is also my book, https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014ANEE








Here's a description:

In Volume One, Lambert pulled back the veil on the secrets hidden within the fairy tales of the Brothers Grimm. Now he turns his attention to the Holy Gospels.

Using various texts from the Nag Hammadi library, including the Gospel of Thomas, Lambert identifies a list of seven key parables found within the Synoptic Gospels. According to the texts, the successful interpretation of these seven parables is enough to unlock the mysteries hidden within the teachings of Jesus.

"... my primary desire was to find a map, if you will, which would lead to the next section of the Synoptic Gospels we need to unlock. I look at these Gospels as a sort of literary puzzle box. The section where Jesus revealed that the parables were designed to conceal information as well as to transmit it to those he wished, this operates in a similar manner to a panel on the surface of this metaphorical puzzle box which can be slid into a new position, unlocking various other pieces of the puzzle in the process. And for a while it was working, there was a thread to follow from reference to reference. Eventually, however, we ran out of leads. If only there was an external text which could provide us with a map of sorts so that we knew where exactly to look, or to return to my puzzle box metaphor, a map of the surface of the box indicating on which panels one should focus one's attention."

Sounds fascinating, doesn't it?


----------



## inthewilderness

https://www.amazon.com/Off-Grid-Free-Path-Wilderness-ebook/dp/B01BB1ZXCG

FREE DOWNLOAD Saturday and Sunday, July 23 and 24

Off Grid and Free follows Ron Melchiore's path to the wilderness, which led him to building an off-grid, sustainable homestead with his wife Johanna. Here you will find true stories of survival, determination, and adventure. Ron's years of experience make this book an essential guide for all audiences wanting to learn more about living off grid and surviving in the wilderness. But more than a guide, Off Grid and Free reveals Ron's candid humor and welcoming style, which will make you feel like you're right there with him along the way.

The book includes Ron's hiking of the 2,100 mile Appalachian Trail in winter, bicycling from coast to coast, the terror of being surrounded by a wildfire, surprise encounters with bears, and more. For readers with an outdoor spirit, people with an off grid and self-sufficiency bent, and dreamers who want to take an adventure, Ron hopes to inspire others to "take the road less traveled."


----------



## Saffron

Announcing my new non-fiction book, Writing Fiction - What I wish I'd known when I started. My aim was to write something to help fiction authors clarify their thinking before they get too deeply into a project, and also to make the best use of time and resources. Also available on Amazon UK. Kindle Unlimited.

I hope you find it useful. How do I use the Amazon search button? lol


----------



## rsuttle16

Here's my book on multiple chemical sensitivities. I've spent the past 13 years improving my health with various methods. These methods can help you if you don't know where to start. Multiple Chemical Sensitivities: The Beginner's Guide to Getting Well.

When people suddenly develop severe adverse symptoms to common household items, fragrances or their work environments, they often don't know where to turn. And most doctors don't treat multiple chemical sensitivities, so they're often left to solve their own problems. The author, who has suffered from MCS for more than 26 years, provides you with a background of this miserable condition and the steps he took to make marked improvements in his health. This information alone can save you thousands and even tens of thousands of dollars testing the myriad treatments and potions out there that don't work.

So don't just sit there and hope that your symptoms will somehow go away on their own, because they probably won't. Use this guide to learn more about the causes and treatments for MCS and get yourself on the road to recovery.

https://www.amazon.com/Multiple-Chemical-Sensitivities-Beginners-Getting-ebook/dp/B01GB8YYVA/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1473482892&sr=1-3&refinements=p_27%3ARick+Suttle


----------



## Beatriz

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Here are my nonfiction books for Amazon KINDLE and BN NOOK
> 
> 
> 
> For your KINDLE
> For your NOOK


The Power of Breathing sounds interesting. I'll take a look at it.


----------



## preacher777

I am happy to announce that my new book Find It Fast In The Bible by Thomas Schrader is now for sale on Amazon.

Find It Fast In The Bible is a Christian reference book that gives you scriptures for topics from A to Z. It is a handy reference that can be used on most electronic devices. You can quickly and easily access topic scriptures for personal study, while witnessing, or in Sunday school or church. Hundreds of scriptures are just seconds away.

Topics from abortion to zeal and all the ones in between are at your fingertip. All this information can be found in this one book and sold at the incredibly low price of only ninety-nine cents.

https://www.amazon.com/Find-Fast-Bible-Thomas-Schrader-ebook/dp/B01MCR4PXS/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478283471&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=Find+It+Fast+In+The+Bible+b+y+Thomas+Schrader


----------



## preacher777

I am happy to announce that my new book Find It Fast In The Bible by Thomas Schrader is now for sale on Amazon.

Find It Fast In The Bible is a Christian reference book that gives you scriptures for topics from A to Z. It is a handy reference that can be used on most electronic devices. You can quickly and easily access topic scriptures for personal study, while witnessing, or in Sunday school or church. Hundreds of scriptures are just seconds away.

Topics from abortion to zeal and all the ones in between are at your fingertip. All this information can be found in this one book and sold at the incredibly low price of only ninety-nine cents.

https://www.amazon.com/Find-Fast-Bible-Thomas-Schrader-ebook/dp/B01MCR4PXS/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478283471&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=Find+It+Fast+In+The+Bible+b+y+Thomas+Schrader


----------



## ScottFish

I hadn't actually noticed this thread before.  I have written two nonfiction books this year.

My genre is a little small, but sales is something I have a ton of experience in.  

I plan to branch into fiction eventually, but have at least one more sales book in me.


----------



## preacher777

I am happy to announce that my new book Find It Fast InThe Bible by Thomas Schrader is now for sale on Amazon.

Find It Fast InThe Bible is a Christian reference book that gives you scriptures for topics from A to Z. It is a handy reference that can be used on most electronic devices. You can quickly and easily access topic scriptures for personal study, while witnessing, or in Sunday school or church. Hundreds of scriptures are just seconds away.

Topics from abortion to zeal and all the ones in between are at your fingertip. All this information can be found in this one book and sold at the incredibly low price of only ninety-nine cents.

https://www.amazon.com/Find-Fast-Bible-Thomas-Schrader-ebook/dp/B01MCR4PXS/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478283471&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=Find+It+Fast+In+The+Bible+b+y+Thomas+Schrader


----------



## torchlegacy

New book on Kindle now! Great for a Christmas gift and the start of a new year!

Thanks and Yes: 365 Days of Coffee Drinking and Grateful Living

This isn't as much a book about giving thanks as it is about living thankfully. Not the words of thanks which are cheap and usually insincere, but the attitudes and the actions, the thoughts and the behaviors, the intentions and the perceptions. This type of gratitude is what helps us to determine whether we look and live on the bright side of every encounter in life.

Through the early morning traffic, the spilt milk and the frequent coffee runs, to the annoying co-workers and the frustrating workload, to the aching head and tired feet dragging through dinner, through homework, to bed at the end of the day, this book is about embracing all those parts of life that we mostly endure when we could really enjoy.

THANKS and YES is a daily call for us to stop rushing through life and start appreciating life, embracing situations as lessons or blessings, and saying yes to every God-sent opportunity.

AMAZON: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N45KM6E/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1480028363&sr=8-2&keywords=daniella+whyte


----------



## E.J. Stevens

New nonfiction release!



*Want to self-publish a bestseller?*

This simple introductory guide will give you the basic information you need to begin self-publishing.

Whether you are writing your first novel or looking to breathe new life into your backlist, this guide will give you the tools you need to successfully self-publish. Useful information, direct links to resources, checklists, and step-by-step tutorials will help you create a professional quality book.

Simple tips will save you time that you can spend on writing, publishing, and promoting your next bestseller.

This book provides an introduction to:

Building a Writing Template
Copyright
Beta Readers and Editors
ISBN and Barcode
Font Licensing
Book Covers
ARCs
Ebook Formatting
Print Book Formatting
SEO, Keywords, and BISAC Categories
Retail Product Pages
Pricing
Audiobooks and Narrators
Translations and Translators

Each chapter will take you one step, leap, or bound closer to successfully publishing your book. Grab your cape. It's time to be an indie publishing hero!

Looking to improve book sales? Check out the Super Simple Quick Start Guide to Book Marketing.

I've also created a helpful Resources for Authors page on my website.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Here's one of my nonfiction books.
A New Look at Vegetarianism: Its Positive Effects on Health and Disease Control

"A New Look at Vegetarianism" contains various aspects of plant-based, or meatless, diets. It provides not only economic, cultural, biological and evolutionary aspect of vegetarian diets but also modern perspectives on health promotion and disease prevention. Plant foods with small or minimal amounts of animal foods may be the remedy for obesity and diseases related to modern life-style. However, vegetarians in general and vegans in particular should be concerned about balanced nutrition such as complete protein, vitamins B12 and D. Their children may require special attention and this book can help you raise a healthy vegetarian family. In addition to nutritional aspect, there is information on phytochemicals and herbal sources that can be used against cancer, heart problems, and even to live-longer. This book will leave you with the impression that vegetarian diets are safe, palatable, healthy, and nutritionally sound. Always Remember: 
* "In a vegetarian world no one needs to worry about Kosher, Halal, Bird Flu, Mad Cow Disease and pollution from the waste of billions day to day killings." 
* "What you eat in private; you will wear in public. If you must Binge, Binge on Vegetables." 
* "Eat food. Not too much. Mostly Plants." It's that simple! 
* "The food you eat can be either the safe & most powerful form of medicine or the slowest form of poison." Need to hang this up in a kitchen! 
* "The doctor of the future will no longer treat the human frame with drugs, but rather will cure and prevent disease with Nutrition. True 
* "There is no diet that will do what eating healthy does." DIET is a wrooong word!" 
* "At the end of the day, your HEALTH is your RESPONSIBILITY."


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

*Writers- Post Your non-fiction Book*

I have *12 non-fiction books* in all. Here's example of 2 CS published. Thanks and good luck to all the authors and readers.

I have published revised edition of "*A New Look at Vegetarianism*" because the earlier edition was out of print. If interested, feel free to check yourself. Thanks.

I have also published *"Art of Stress-Free Living"* CS Edition that is available for $9.84 only compared to earlier publication price between $20--$50. If interested, feel free to check yourself. Thanks. 
-------------
"We come to love not by finding a perfect person, but by learning to see an imperfect person perfectly": http://amzn.to/dMBLWW


----------



## Daniel Roy Greenfeld

With my wife, I've co-authored four editions of the most popular book for the Django web framework. It's a niche book, but for a decent sized audience. When we release the print edition on Amazon, we usually get into the top 200 for sales for several days.


Two Scoops of Django: Best Practices for Django 1.5
Two Scoops of Django: Best Practices for Django 1.6
Two Scoops of Django: Best Practices for Django 1.8
Two Scoops of Django: Best Practices for Django 1.11 (PDF available but not yet printed)

Much as writing those books is fun, I prefer writing fiction (fantasy and science fiction). In fact, my entire reason for being on this forum is to learn how to succeed as a fiction author.


----------



## CynthiaClay

I have a non-fiction book on plot construction, Vector Theory and the Plot Structures of Literature and Drama ]. I am going to a convention in Canada on Math and Art to talk about it.


----------



## SA_Soule

Please view the book covers in my signature...


----------



## lisamaliga

I have a few:
https://www.amazon.com/Baking-French-Macarons-Beginners-Guide-ebook/dp/B01M8QIIWI

https://www.amazon.com/Soapmakers-Guide-Online-Marketing-ebook/dp/B00D5YX9IS

https://www.amazon.com/Joy-Melt-Pour-Soap-Crafting-ebook/dp/B006BAE5YK


----------



## LadyG

I have two collections of humorous non-fiction essays. (They are the two books at the right end of my signature). _Have a Goode One_ is all about motherhood, marriage, country life, and such. _Fat, Fifty, and Menopausal_ is all about trying to see the funny side of being . . . well, fat, fifty, and menopausal.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am pleased to see some new non-fiction authors in a fiction world...LOL. Good luck!


----------



## mrdudokas

Hey guys, Limited offer Just for You.
I really want to offer my brand new book for FREE. It's about how to get things done fast. I believe that it is really valuable information for every one of us because time is the greatest free asset you can ever have and once it goes, you can never retrieve it.
https://www.amazon.com/Productivity-Deserve-Management-Success-Routine-ebook/dp/B072JYCK5D/

If you like it please leave an honest review 

Sincerely,
Author: Mykolas Rudokas


----------



## Ceramic

I have two non fiction memoirs and two poetry eBooks.

Successful to Burnt Out: Experiences of Women on the Autism Spectrum (Book 1: I've been there too Darl)


Fill in the Gaps is available for free on my blog post "eBooks Out Now" at www.MusingsofKarlettaA.com

Fill in the Gaps: Guide to Community Event Management


If you would be interested in reading and honestly reviewing a copy, please message me here.


----------



## Tony Richards

I KNOW PERFECTLY WELL there are a lot of books along these lines. But here are my reflections and advice on the art of writing, gleaned from forty years experience and publication in most major genre outlets.


----------



## Murakami Yuuki

I have a Kindle book that is related to self-help it's a self-discipline guide. This short but informative book is intended to be a primer into turning your life around and achieving your goals, it also goes briefly into meditation. It is currently $0.99, if you are interested in receiving this book, please send me a message and I will send it to you for free.

I hope you find this book helpful.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0787DCDW4


----------



## DranoffPublishing

This great book on how to be a great coach and efficient leader is now free for a limited time! 02/09 - 02/13

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076NZXR5F/


----------



## barbarag

It's great to find a nonfiction thread. So far, all of my books have been nonfiction and KBoards is heavily weighted to fiction. Glad to find you!  I have three nonfiction books on Kindle:  

Your First 30 Days in Real Estate Investing
21 Online and Offline Marketing Tips to Boost Your Business
How to Sell a House Fast in a Slow Market

I also have a hard copy only planner on Amazon: The Brilliant Content Planner for bloggers, vloggers, and podcasters to help them organize their brilliance. 

My blog is about writing nonfiction books specifically as a marketing tool for your business. 

Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## ZanaHart

SO pleased to find this thread! I've loaded up on memoirs to read from titles here, mainly the KU ones. Memoirs have always been my favorite thing to read, and now after a foray into writing cozy mysteries, I'm happily writing a series of memoirs about my long life. The first two in my sig file are out and I am working on my third one, with the working title _LSD and Beyond: How Being a Research Subject in 1964 Transformed My Life._


----------



## crawfordifland

For anyone interested in personal finance and learning how to invest, my new book Money for Millennials is FREE on Kindle and the Kindle app until Friday!

I had the idea for this book a few years ago as I experienced the post-graduation struggle: my career was brand new and life had just become very expensive. The anxiety I experienced as I looked at my bank account was very real. I looked at my peers and saw that everyone was experiencing the same thing.

Then I looked at people my parents' age, and I was surprised by what I found: many in the midst of their working lives were still struggling financially, unprepared for unexpected emergencies and very behind on retirement savings.

That got me to thinking: how could college grads and other people my age use their opportunities more wisely NOW so they wouldn't be in their parents' position farther down the road? How could we use our time so that we'd have more opportunities in the future?

Money for Millennials is a product of those questions. It's my hope that this book can help other young people to manage their money better, learn how to invest, and make the most with their money when they're young so that they can have more opportunities when they are older.

Enjoy, fellow readers!

https://www.amazon.com/Money-Millennials-Twenties-Building-Financial-ebook/dp/B07FMQYB2V/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1535388383&sr=1-2&keywords=money+for+millennials


----------



## KaraKing

Hi Ladies! 

If you’re suffering from a broken heart, a bad relationship, or you just have bad luck with men and dating... check out my non-fiction dating advice book series, "The Power of the P*ssy."                    

(18 & over) 　 



"I just re-entered the dating scene and am brushing up on my skills. Much of this I knew but it was good to see things haven't changed. I love being a woman and men can feel and know that. I love the authors direct approach for specific things when you are dating. It was helpful to me and restored my confidence." ~ Amazon Reviewer


----------



## Reyaz Nadeem

We humans don't live in a fairy land. We have to deal with reality and our everyday problems. So the works of non-fiction are very much essential to draw inspiration from. I am a small time author who has written some books on non-fiction. These works are full of wisdom, spirituality, ethics and morals that lead to spiritual development, peace, harmony and universal brotherhood.


----------



## Jacob Roberts

*Confidence: How To Stop Self-Doubt And Grow Self-Belief*

Are fear and self-doubt holding you back and keeping you from the life you know you deserve?

Would you like to stop doubting and start believing in yourself?
Would you like to become more confident as you pursue and achieve your goals?

If you would, you are in for a treat because this guide will take you by the hand and through detailed steps, strategies, tips, and hacks, showing you how to overcome fear and be confident.

This book is more than a "positive thinking" guide. Within it, you will find practical advice provided in a simple, practical, and implementable way.

*Here Is a Preview Of What You'll Learn...*

What is self-confidence and what it's not
How a lack of self-confidence affects your life
Behavior comparison for confident and diffident people
How to use fear to your advantage
4 practical steps to become more confident
And much, much more!

My guarantee to you is simple: if you commit to the steps outlined in this book, you will gradually become a positive and optimistic person, someone who believes in his or her capabilities.

*Download this book today and make the first step to a new confident you!*










*CLICK HERE* --->>> https://amzn.to/2Ck4kF7


----------



## taylorstheauthor

I have this great kindle book on how to tap into the power of the subconscious mind to obtain all of your desires!

If you are looking for the secret to turning your dreams into a reality, you've come to the right place! Whether you are looking to become rich, manifest new opportunities in your life or achieve that body you've always wanted your subconscious mind is the ultimate tool to your success. 
Achieving your dreams can become so much easier once you learn how to tap into the power of the subconscious mind. 
Every one of us is born with unlimited potential to live the life you've always dreamed. We can control everything and anything in our lives and odds are you are standing in the way of your own happiness, abundance and financial freedom without even knowing it. 
*This book breaks down lessons on how to tap the unlimited potential of your subconscious mind and your ultimate tool to the road of achievement. Take control and action in your life today!*

*If you or anyone you know can benefit from this book please share it!*
Here is the link! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JG1YN79/


----------



## Sven

Hi guys. I have recently published a great ebook on real estate investing. The book is invaluable for beginners as well as seasoned real estate investors. The aim of the book is to show investors how to make substantial income via property rental, what the different types of property investments are, how to find the right property, how to find tenants and how to screen your prospective tenants. The book also discusses other topics relevant to being successful at real estate investing such as: the law, accounting, insurance and much more. By the end of the book, you will be in an excellent position to take further action toward earning passive income from real estate. It's currently only $0.99! Here's a link to the book: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JBVMRF6


----------



## frozbie

Not another get rich quick book. No really, it's not... Double Your Salary, without losing your soul aims to fill a gap in the market that looks at situations many of us face: wage stagnation, glass ceilings, growing families and increasing bills that stretch our wage packets to the limit and risk putting us in debt.

There are no secrets in this book, no short cuts, just an honest story of how I struggled to find my place in the world, choices I made that might have seemed crazy to some, yet led me to a point where I was able to double my salary three times, and set myself on a path to provide for my family.

Admittedly, I started from a low income: only £4,000 a year at age 16. I'd already doubled my salary twice by my mid thirties, only to find with three children and a mortgage and increasing bills that £20,000 a year wasn't covering all our needs. I set out to double my salary a third time and in four years had achieved this.

Filled with questions to get you thinking about your situation, and what you can do to overcome obstacles; simple, practical suggestions to aid you on your career journey; and insights into why I've taken decisions that may help you to avoid debt and poverty.

Would you like to double your salary?

Now available on Kindle Unlimited or for $2.99 in the US store.

Goodreads reviewers are calling the book open and honest, easy to read, and with valuable, down to earth advice.

...and if you have your own stories to share of how you overcame poverty, or increased your income, I'd love to hear them.


----------

